# Assassins Creed: Revelations



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2011)

> A message appearing briefly on the Assassin's Creed Facebook page lead NeoGAF users to a Flash file urging fans to "Spread the Word" to reveal an exclusive look at the next Assassin's Creed game, and lurking within the Flash file was this logo. What is Assassin's Creed: Revelations?
> 
> The Facebook message appeared for only a moment, but long enough for Kotaku reader Nicolas to have it captured in his feed program. "Assassins, the day you have been waiting for has arrived!!! Click the link below to help reveal an exclusive look at the upcoming Assassin's Creed game!"
> 
> ...




I hope it's a new console game.

NeoGAF:


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 29, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed Revelations*


----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 29, 2011)

wow posted at like the same time


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Apr 29, 2011)

Nova said:


> wow posted at like the same time



lol Fuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Black Wraith (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn. Two same threads at exactly the same time.

lol


----------



## Velocity (Apr 29, 2011)

Merged. Clearly the Potter fan got their first.


----------



## stavrakas (Apr 29, 2011)

This reminds me I've still to play Brotherhood


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Apr 29, 2011)

No concole game please unless it's AC3.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't wait. One of my absolute favorite series. Brotherhood was awesome and they only had a year of development time. I'm willing to bet they could do the same again, though I'd prefer it if they took a year off. I just want more of Desmond's story. Can't wait till we can actually play as him on an assassination mission.


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 30, 2011)

^This. Desmond is gonna be great to play as. AC remains one of the best new series for this gen.


----------



## Krory (Apr 30, 2011)

Brotherhood might as well have been ACIII, since it was hardly a "side-story" like they said. Either way, at least you guys have to look forward to yearly Assassin's Creed games now.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm interested.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xjEvGo5TRck[/YOUTUBE]

Turkey? This is interesting.


----------



## Velocity (May 3, 2011)

Well, that clearly says 24061459, which translates - to me at least - that the game is set in late June in 1459. Which is several years after Constantinople (now known as Istanbul) was captured by the Ottoman Empire. Could make for quite the awesome setting, that.

Okay, I'm a moron - 24th June, 1459... That's the day of Ezio's birth. 

Confirmation that we're playing as him for the third time, but in Istanbul now?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, that clearly says 24061459, which translates - to me at least - that the game is set in late June in 1459. Which is several years after Constantinople (now known as Istanbul) was captured by the Ottoman Empire. Could make for quite the awesome setting, that.
> 
> Okay, I'm a moron - 24th June, 1459... That's the day of Ezio's birth.
> 
> Confirmation that we're playing as him for the third time, but in Istanbul now?



Could be. Also remember the Altair teaser in the original teaser.

Maybe both of the guys are playable?

EDIT:
Found this on Ubi forum:


I could be right...


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 3, 2011)

Winny said:


> Well, that clearly says 24061459, which translates - to me at least - that the game is set in late June in 1459. Which is several years after Constantinople (now known as Istanbul) was captured by the Ottoman Empire. Could make for quite the awesome setting, that.
> 
> Okay, I'm a moron - 24th June, 1459... That's the day of Ezio's birth.
> 
> Confirmation that we're playing as him for the third time, but in Istanbul now?



lol if its Ezio again people gonna be mad i dont mind Ezio is a pimp


----------



## Black Wraith (May 3, 2011)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> lol if its Ezio again people gonna be mad i dont mind Ezio is a pimp



I don't think people would be mad. Nearly everyone loved him and thought he was better then Altair which everyone loved too.


----------



## Dariustwinblade (May 4, 2011)

I would love to play as Ezio but he is fucking Old now I think 55 at the end of Brotherhood.

Also we might get back the armor of Altair as in AC2:BH you saw in Desmon's ghost vision of an older Ezio returing with Altair's armor.

Armor of ceaser sucks.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 4, 2011)

Apparently the text reads: Altair, son of No One

If Altair is back

FUCKING FUCK YES


----------



## slickcat (May 5, 2011)

probably going to skip this title, dont want to play as ezio again, its supposed to move on to the next descendant, this is just plain milking.


----------



## rancher8 (May 5, 2011)

So Turkey, awesome! I like how we are going back to the Middle East with better gamplay than AC1. 

 Even if it isn't a sequel with a new character. At least I will be able to parkour about some of the most beautiful architecture that is out there. 

Also, this looks like this game will be finishing the Altair and Ezio storyline. Which is nice.


----------



## Koppachino (May 5, 2011)

I'm actually glad this isn't AC3. I doubt they could have finished the entire story in one year.


----------



## slickcat (May 5, 2011)

didnt see this posted anywhere so I put it down for those who are interested., if its been posted b4 sorry about that


----------



## rancher8 (May 5, 2011)

Apparently Altair and Desmond will both be playable.


----------



## Platinum (May 5, 2011)

Well Istanbul will definitely make for an interesting setting.


----------



## ExoSkel (May 5, 2011)

So sick of playing as Ezio. He's an elderly guy by the time of Revelations. I want fresh new AC with a fresh new character sets in different period of history, somewhere around either during the 30 Years War or The French Revolution.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 5, 2011)

Never played the first AC,so I don't know what to say about Altair. I'm thrilled to play as Ezio again though .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 5, 2011)

I would rather not play as either Ezio or Altair again. Their stories have been told, move the fuck on. Even so i know i'll play this even begrudginly 'cause i know it'll be fun.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 5, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Never played the first AC,so I don't know what to say about Altair. I'm thrilled to play as Ezio again though .



Go and get the first AC and play it.


----------



## crazymtf (May 6, 2011)

This is to finish off his storyline I guess. Cool, I love AC so much I'll buy it. They've never been bad for me.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDRR-b979QA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)




----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 6, 2011)

I lol'd.


----------



## Amuro (May 6, 2011)

eh another one so soon after Brotherhood not sure if want 

i don't know why they need to pump these out the same time every year, apart from the obvious reason $$$$$

i'll be so glad when they finally move on from Ezio and try and be a little inventive with the overall product


----------



## Krory (May 6, 2011)

Amuro said:


> eh another one so soon after Brotherhood not sure if want
> 
> i don't know why they need to pump these out the same time every year, apart from the obvious reason $$$$$
> 
> i'll be so glad when they finally move on from Ezio and try and be a little inventive with the overall product



AC:B was only a year after ACII, and that's what they said they plan on doing - yearly releases for the main games of the series. So get used to it.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 6, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> AC:B was only a year after ACII, and that's what they said they plan on doing - yearly releases for the main games of the series. So get used to it.



I hope they take a year off for the next one. If this one is anywhere near as good as Brotherhood in terms of the single player, I'll be happy. I know the focus is likely on multiplayer though. I want them to make ACIII and finish Desmond's story after this, with him as the main character, or at least playable for a good portion of the game. I don't want them to make it in only a year either. I want the single player to be as epic as ACII, with a multiplayer component that takes the best from Brotherhood and Revelations. With two multiplayer portions already under their belt, and a longer development time, they should be able to shift focus back to the single player game. I'm talking 3 different cities again, like AC & ACII.

Oh, and also, I really hope they ditch the "challenges" from Brotherhood. I know they are optional, but having the game tell me I didn't complete a sequence because I didn't kill the enemy with my hidden blade is just stupid. Assassin's Creed is supposed to be about choice... What choice's do we have if the game tells us to do a mission a specific way. Nothing is quite as disheartening as seeing that "50% synchronization" pop up because we didn't do a mission the way the game told us we should. It really hurts the immersion, and I don't think it adds any worthwhile replay value.


----------



## bigduo209 (May 7, 2011)

I don't mind a new AC, and I don't mind Ubisoft adding options along with some improvements to Brotherhood's mechanics.

The biggest issue with yearly releases on a brand is that they'll run out of steam early. I mean they can add new mechanics to every new game, and create a completely new story/character, but trying to put in new things every year could start a massive cluster fuck.

After years and years of adding on new shitty game mechanics with no time and forethought, we could end up with a company that tries too hard to top one game after the other. Eventually this series will be diluted with too many watered down elements that made the first few games great.

Ubisoft needs to learn how juggle/balance it's existing IPs instead of focusing too hard on just one. We should be getting a Prince Of Persia and Splinter Cell game to represent at least having one big IP each year, not an AC game every single time.


----------



## Augors (May 13, 2011)

*Assassin's Creed: Revelations*



Also, it just came out on this months Gameinformer.

This shit is going to be epic.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

I might pick it up, but iunno the first one didn't do much for me.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (May 13, 2011)

Still need to complete the other three games but yeah I'll eventually but it when it comes out.


----------



## Augors (May 13, 2011)

Gowi said:


> I might pick it up, but iunno the first one didn't do much for me.


If you didn't play AC2 and AC:BH, you should pick those up soon. You will be a lot of improvement in those games. So far, I like this game and what it offers and blah. I'm just hoping it will be a longer game since Ubisort has a huge develop studio team working on this game, on top of that I want to heard some of the MP at E3 and what improvement that they made.


----------



## Gowi (May 13, 2011)

The other two games, how much did they improve on the tedious repetition of the first one? I enjoyed it, but once the variance and quest tracks just got dull I just lost interest (and my friend wanted it back )


----------



## Suigetsu (May 13, 2011)

So is he finally going to have children? they should let him be by now, and play as his children or the children of Altair. Brotherhood was an excelent way to wrap up his story, but oh well not that I am complaining.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 14, 2011)

Constantinople's sweet, but Im ready for a whole new era/location shift. 

French Revolution do want.


----------



## Aruarian (May 14, 2011)

Next game's gonna feature zombie Ezio.


----------



## Matta Clatta (May 14, 2011)

I'm ready to focus on a new assasin.
I like Ezio but even Altair didn't get this much coverage of his life.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 14, 2011)

Constantinopla, it looks like we will be playing Ezio and Altair at their respective times when they visited Constantinopla. I wanted to play as the child of Altair or Ezzio but this is ok.


----------



## KidTony (May 14, 2011)

I was disappointed by brotherhood, did't even finish it.

It has polished gameplay, but repetitive (and boring quests, even the main ones) and the setting although impressive at first was waaay to repetitive. I loved AC 2 where you travel all over the place, but halfway through brotherhood i was already sick of Rome. 

Since revelations was annouced however, my itching to finish brotherhood has comeback, and of course i will get revelations.

The best news so far is thhe addition of the zip lines. Sound awesome, i don't care how it factors into combat i just love the fact that it allows you faster travel. And the article on GI said the hookblade makes free running more fluid and up to 30 percent faster. Awesome.

Bomb costumaztion = more awesome.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 14, 2011)

Matta Clatta said:


> I'm ready to focus on a new assasin.
> I like Ezio but even Altair didn't get this much coverage of his life.



Next Assassin Will most likely be Desmond as his part in the story is most important in AC3.


----------



## KidTony (May 15, 2011)

I heard that the developers would want to do an AC in feudal Japan. Honestly though, I'm not ready for Desmond yet, i'd want an early 1700s AC.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 15, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I heard that the developers would want to do an AC in feudal Japan. Honestly though, I'm not ready for Desmond yet, i'd want an early *1700s AC*.





			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The French Revolution (French: R?volution fran?aise; 1789?1799) was a period of radical social and political upheaval in French and European history. The absolute monarchy that had ruled France for centuries collapsed in three years. French society underwent an epic transformation as feudal, aristocratic and religious privileges evaporated under a sustained assault from liberal political groups and the masses on the streets. Old ideas about hierarchy and tradition succumbed to new Enlightenment principles of citizenship and inalienable rights.



Sure it's late 1700s, but you know you want it. Can anyone tell me that this kind of period wouldn't be an awesome time period for an AC game?

Playing during the Reign of Terror would be amazing.


----------



## BVB (May 15, 2011)

I want an AC in every timeperiod.


----------



## KidTony (May 15, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Sure it's late 1700s, but you know you want it. Can anyone tell me that this kind of period wouldn't be an awesome time period for an AC game?
> 
> Playing during the Reign of Terror would be amazing.



yup yup, i meant the french revolution just thought it was earlier than that.

I wanna kill robespierre


----------



## Butō Rengoob (May 15, 2011)

French Revolution and American Revolution would be excellent settings.


----------



## Awesome (May 15, 2011)

It's actually a good time period for that kind of thing. Gun weapons aren't that advanced and blades are just as useful as they would be in the previous games.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

YES! 
Altair is amazing. Is this the "third one" or is another prequel like brotherhood?


----------



## bigduo209 (May 16, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> YES!
> Altair is amazing. Is this the "third one" or is another prequel like brotherhood?



BH is not a prequel, and neither is revelations, They're both sequels, just not in name so Ubisoft can leave things open for the real AC3.

BH and revelations are sequels for Ezio's story and nothing else (well profit and yearly AC releases actually).


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's actually a good time period for that kind of thing. Gun weapons aren't that advanced and blades are just as useful as they would be in the previous games.



Really they just need to play off that guns are both significantly less accurate and take a long ass time to load. Also, it'd be a great way to play into the crowd aspect of gameplay.

You get into a situation where you'll be facing gunfire, just run into a crowd so they can't get a clear shot.

Also, it'd be a great idea to incorporate faction/area reputation into this. For instance, in an area where you are feared or unknown, crowds will scatter when you go into them, giving soldiers clear shots. However, if it's an area where people see you as a heroic/robin hood like figure, they'll crowd around you or stay where they are so that soldiers can't fire without the risk of killing an innocent bystander.

Outside of running into a straight up volley of bullets, gunners shouldn't be an insurmountable obstacle.


----------



## Alpha (May 16, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> BH is not a prequel, and neither is revelations, They're both sequels, just not in name so Ubisoft can leave things open for the real AC3.
> 
> BH and revelations are sequels for Ezio's story and nothing else (well profit and yearly AC releases actually).



Sorry my bad. 

Fair enough. 

Also anyone think they will develop online play further? If so any suggestions?


----------



## rancher8 (May 17, 2011)

A new update on Gameinformer about some of the major characters. Most of it was already covered in their preview.



Ezio's love interest will be inspired by Durer's Portrait of a Young Venetian Woman:

In case anyone has not seen the preview here is a scan of Suleiman and Ahmet that I found:


----------



## Krory (May 17, 2011)

bigduo209 said:


> BH is not a prequel, and neither is revelations, They're both sequels, just not in name so Ubisoft can leave things open for the real AC3.
> 
> BH and revelations are sequels for Ezio's story and nothing else (well profit and yearly AC releases actually).



They're also sequels to Desmond's story, which is arguably the main story.

Or at the very least, BH is.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (May 18, 2011)

So IGN posted an article about a possible AC movie, and they mentioned Michael Fassbender as a possible actor to play Desmond or Altair or both... I actually loved him in Inglorious Basterds so I decided to see what he might look like as Altair... the result may blind you...

From -

To -


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2011)

This just in: Dom Cobb skin for Revelations.

**


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (May 18, 2011)

The more I think about the more I realize that an Assassins Creed Film Series could work with Ezio as the lead.

The Present day story could be scattered throughout the past story instead of the present day characters discovering the locations, items it would be Ezio during the course of the Films story.


----------



## DedValve (May 18, 2011)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> So IGN posted an article about a possible AC movie, and they mentioned Michael Fassbender as a possible actor to play Desmond or Altair or both... I actually loved him in Inglorious Basterds so I decided to see what he might look like as Altair... the result may blind you...
> 
> From -
> 
> To -





He's so badass his hidden blade is smoking.

A lot of ubisofts games can blend perfectly in the cinema.  Playing conviction felt like an interactive movie. Of course this all has to do with finding the right director, screenwriter, etc. For the job.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 18, 2011)

Adaptations of the games would work better in tv series format, a super compressed movie would suck, if they do movies they should do original stories, maybe featuring different subjects and ancestors.


----------



## blakstealth (May 18, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> This just in: Dom Cobb skin for Revelations.
> 
> **


Wut...

WUT?!


----------



## bigduo209 (May 18, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Wut...
> 
> WUT?!



It's an Inception joke, nothing real...


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 19, 2011)

playing ACII right now (i know im behind) 

hope this game can be as good :33


----------



## Krory (May 19, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Wut...
> 
> WUT?!



Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Talon. (May 20, 2011)

I got that issue of GI.

This game looks sick as hell.

Glad to hear that theyre fixing the matchmaking.

I just wish that the theory of an American Revolution setting for AC3 is correct. Im sure some of you have played Da Vinci Disappearance and found the series of numbers, lol.


----------



## Black Wraith (May 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClloTWxH7Lg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2011)

His hidden blade! OH NO!


----------



## Naruto (May 26, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I don't think people would be mad. Nearly *everyone *loved him and thought he was better then Altair which *everyone *loved too.



Not really. Part of the reason I can't get into Assassin's Creed (finished the first, played a third of the second) is because I loathe the main character.

Altair was a childish prick. Ezio is a thug. I fail to see the appeal in such characters.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2011)

How it's Ezio a thug...at all? He grows throughout the game so much I fail to see how he's a bad main character. The way he starts off as a rash teenager who seeks revenge to a person willing to protect his family. In brotherhood even more so that he must now take command of a lot of lives to stop the Templars. 

Putting him in a position of power but also in a position of making choices that effect all. Before this he just had to worry about himself and his core family. Now if he makes a mistake and trust the wrong people it effects all of his brotherhood. Potentially destroying everything he worked for. Which makes him grow so much as a character. 

I can understanding disliking Altair, he didn't really grow and came off a asshole throughout most of the game. Then a bitch who never questioned his master till the end. It was really a curse though of only having the one game, and the first game. They learned how to expand the story well with 2 and brotherhood, tus creating a more important character. Hopefully we seem the same for Altair in Revelations that we got for Ezio in Brotherhood. 

I'd think you like characters who grow as they go through situations, unlike someone in your sig (Cloud, not Zack. Zack actually changed, in a similar way as Ezio)


----------



## Falcon (May 26, 2011)

I actually thought Altair's demeanor was sort of fitting for an assassin, more than Ezio at least.


----------



## Bluth (May 26, 2011)

^makes sense, Ezio was never really brought up to be an assassin, he just sort fell into the position and learned on the fly until he became what he is towards in the in AC2.

Altair seems to have been brought into training while still a boy, it makes sense that his demeanor is more fitting for an assassin.


----------



## crazymtf (May 26, 2011)

More fitting, but doesn't make him nearly as interesting as a character.


----------



## The World (May 27, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Not really. Part of the reason I can't get into Assassin's Creed (finished the first, played a third of the second) is because I loathe the main character.
> 
> Altair was a childish prick. Ezio is a thug. I fail to see the appeal in such characters.



Ezio will romance you then kill you. He's awesome. 

But seriously they need a new protag now and need to move to a different time period.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (May 27, 2011)

Am I the only One that thinks assassins creed 3 will be desmonds game? Everyone talks about who the next assassin will be and where and when it'll take place, but it seems to me it'll be Desmond in present day new York or some other major city. All of these games have been building up to desmond becoming an assassin, finding the apple, and stopping the templars in the present time. I believe assassins creed 3 will be the end and it will be the story of Desmond finishing the fight. In the meantime I think revelations will be great and I can't wait for it.


----------



## Augors (May 27, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Am I the only One that thinks assassins creed 3 will be desmonds game? Everyone talks about who the next assassin will be and where and when it'll take place, but it seems to me it'll be Desmond in present day new York or some other major city. All of these games have been building up to desmond becoming an assassin, finding the apple, and stopping the templars in the present time. I believe assassins creed 3 will be the end and it will be the story of Desmond finishing the fight. In the meantime I think revelations will be great and I can't wait for it.


Agree, I presonally think this next game will show a lot and tell us a lot gaps that haven't been really filled. Altair's part (I believe) is more crucial and I like him. 

But I want to see the next trailer. Damn you June 6. >_>


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 27, 2011)

Whoa. It seems they upgraded on the cutscenes by a shit-ton


----------



## BVB (Jun 1, 2011)

I need one of those.


----------



## Draffut (Jun 1, 2011)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> Am I the only One that thinks assassins creed 3 will be desmonds game? Everyone talks about who the next assassin will be and where and when it'll take place, but it seems to me it'll be Desmond in present day new York or some other major city. All of these games have been building up to desmond becoming an assassin, finding the apple, and stopping the templars in the present time. I believe assassins creed 3 will be the end and it will be the story of Desmond finishing the fight. In the meantime I think revelations will be great and I can't wait for it.



I was under the impression that everyone thought this, as it's the only thing that makes sense.  The only reason it wouldn't would be if they tried to milk the series some more, which would be amazing concidering it's teets are already stalagtites.


----------



## Skater007 (Jun 1, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> I need one of those.



I randomly picked a t-shirt at the stores.
The hoodie is almost like this one, covers the face, but you can see everything from within.

Mate came with a trollface and was like "I don't wanna see a guy dressed like this coming up to me in the streets" bama


----------



## ExoSkel (Jun 1, 2011)

I believe Assassin's Creed 3 will take place during Thirty Years War or The French Revolution.

Jade Raymond hinted that Demond's ancestor's story will still continue from Ezio's.


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmD-L9KmoDw[/YOUTUBE]

ubisoft delivers. 

first day buy


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 6, 2011)

Dat scenery 

Looks like it'll be fun as the other AC games were.


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 6, 2011)

If that new trailer is any indication, it seems Ezio will finally look his age, YAY!!!

I understand that it would be a major pain in the ass to constantly make the character models look a little different each time they aged, but people not aging has always been one of minor quibbles with 2 and Brotherhood. Although I did appreciate the efforts with the facial hair for Ezio and Leonardo. Speakin of which, I sincerely hope that Leo will be in this game. Just wouldn't feel right if Ezio's oldest friend wasn't there.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks like from The Opening Cutscene for Assassins Creed Revelations that Ezios story ends where it all began: *Masyaf*.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 7, 2011)

Trailer and demo looked superb. I can't wait.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm guessing that despite whatever First Civilization Tech that Alta?r Ibn-La'Ahad used to store his Memory beneath Masyaf it was the first Animus that The Templars would improve upon and use century's later on Assassins like Subject 16 & 17. But unlike the Animus of today and this is speculation that the subject would not be able to differentiate The Memory (Fantasy) from reality and that any choice made any path taken would be influenced by The Memory of the person they are living as we see in the E3 Trailer their are segments of this speculation where Ezio is shadowing Alta?r's Last journey...

Think Genius Loci for Masyaf but is what we will see there the definition in its purest form or a reverse personification of it... November can't get here soon enough.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Jun 7, 2011)

He gets faster by age!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 7, 2011)

Any faster and he will be giving The Flash a run for his money...


----------



## AmigoOne (Jun 7, 2011)

cant say i like the music trailer.

BUT EEEEYAAAAAA ALTAIR.

Ezio is a much better char and whatnot. But altair is the badass.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 7, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmD-L9KmoDw[/YOUTUBE]



as much as i hate cgi trailers, this trailer is freacking amazing.
also, i have assassin's creed 1 and 2, i liked them both but i haven't played the new ones.

so it goes like this ?
- AC
- AC 2
- AC brotherhood ??????????????

so i have to play brotherhood before this one ? and also old ezio is bad@$$
and totaly look like.....


*Spoiler*: __ 













lol


----------



## emROARS (Jun 7, 2011)

Ezio aged brilliantly.

I've not played the other games (only watched the walkthroughs) but i'm hoping to buy this one when it comes. 

And we get to see Altair again.


----------



## BVB (Jun 7, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> as much as i hate cgi trailers, this trailer is freacking amazing.
> also, i have assassin's creed 1 and 2, i liked them both but i haven't played the new ones.
> 
> so it goes like this ?
> ...



you should play brotherhood before relevations.


AC2
AC Brotherhood
AC Relevations

these 3 games complete ezio's story


----------



## Krory (Jun 7, 2011)

I miss Patrice D?silets.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 8, 2011)

Desmond Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjL8sDM32n8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Terra Branford (Jun 8, 2011)

I haven't beaten any of the games because my Xbox broke each time, but I got close for the last ones! xD
I hope to play this one on a PS3 and drool to the awesomeness of it. 

Can't wait to know what happens when they put a noose around his neck. Probably something extremely cool 

And damn. Ezio just gets more handsome as the day rolls by.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Desmond Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjL8sDM32n8[/YOUTUBE]



oh no not desmond...  it remind me the feeling back in 2007-2008
*HOOLY COW a medieval game with next gen graphics so amazing*
*play game*
*this is a science fiction game ? :sanji*


----------



## Krory (Jun 8, 2011)

emROARS said:


> Desmond Trailer
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjL8sDM32n8[/YOUTUBE]



Does this mean they'll finally be giving the real MAIN character some play? I can see why Patrice left disgusted. The focus on Ezio is getting boring. Needs more timelines but most of all, more Desmond.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 9, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> I miss Patrice D?silets.



who is he?

As long as ubisoft gabe continues to direct the games, I will be freaking happy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> who is he?
> 
> As long as ubisoft gabe continues to direct the games, I will be freaking happy.



He was the lead Creative Designer for Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II.

Left in the middle of production in Brotherhood because he wanted to continue the story with something different (not Ezio sequels) but went ignored. So he quit and is going to join THQ.

And supposedly, he didn't like the idea of doing yearly releases because it felt like forcing the titles and belittling them.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## emROARS (Jun 9, 2011)

This is also the reason why I wanted to learn Parkour originally. 



Damon Baird said:


> Does this mean they'll finally be giving the real MAIN character some play? I can see why Patrice left disgusted. The focus on Ezio is getting boring. Needs more timelines but most of all, more Desmond.



I hope so. I want some sci-fi/assassin killing nao 

I wouldn't even mind more Altair. They didn't develop him enough I think. 



Damon Baird said:


> He was the lead Creative Designer for Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II.
> 
> Left in the middle of production in Brotherhood because he wanted to continue the story with something different (not Ezio sequels) but went ignored. So he quit and is going to join THQ.
> 
> And supposedly, he didn't like the idea of doing yearly releases because it felt like forcing the titles and belittling them.



He was brave and true. 


doubleleaf has always been awesome.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> He was brave and true.



In this business, with the companies only out to make money, they are the minority and often come out beaten and abused.


----------



## Augors (Jun 9, 2011)

Off-topic: 

I would so buy, but only if it has more detail.


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 9, 2011)

emROARS said:


> I wouldn't even mind more Altair. They didn't develop him enough I think.



yay bring back altair 
the think that make me like assasin creed was because it was a medieval game (well exept for the desmond part) 

i mean i like ezio and florence and all..... but its not the same feel as altair and the epic and dark medieval style  and the first time you went to jerusalem with slowly riding the horse and look at all the beautiful background, you was really feeling the ambiance


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 9, 2011)

The bigger a company gets the greedier it becomes... Sad reality we all face. Look at Blizzard. Humble and talented company circa 2003 ish... greedy conglomerate circa 2011.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2011)

And I'm willing to bet Irrational won't be too far behind.

It'd be a shame to see BioShock turn into what AC did. Ruining a perfectly good "sci-fi" game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2011)

Desmond Miles: The Dude playin the Dude while stuck inside someones Flash Drive.


----------



## emROARS (Jun 10, 2011)

Augors said:


> Off-topic:
> 
> I would so buy, but only if it has more detail.



So buying that for parkour.


----------



## DyranLK (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> In this business, with the companies only out to make money, they are the minority and often come out beaten and abused.



Agreed, lol. Kinda sucks how game-driven companies usually become money-driven after a burst/bursts of success, eh...:\


----------



## Snakety69 (Jun 10, 2011)

Since we're on the subject, figured I might as well give my two cents.

I'm not gonna knock the guy for leaving the series, as I totally see where he's coming from. That being said, despite whatever the true motivations behind it, I love what they're doing with the series. I'm a big fan sequels (done right of course) because I love watching character's grow in both age and character, and Ubisoft is succeeding in doing that in my eyes. And best of all, there really hasn't been any sacrificing of quality. Brotherhood was right up there with two in my opinion, and Revelations looks like it's going to be just as awesome if no better.

Now with that being said, I will be ready to move on after this game to a new story, and it's pretty much already been confirmed that that's what Ubisoft has planned.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> He was the lead Creative Designer for Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II.
> 
> Left in the middle of production in Brotherhood because he wanted to continue the story with something different (not Ezio sequels) but went ignored. So he quit and is going to join THQ.
> 
> And supposedly, he didn't like the idea of doing yearly releases because it felt like forcing the titles and belittling them.



Sounds like my kind of guy.

Brotherhood was good, and this game will be okay, but part of why ACII was so awesome was that everything was so new. Ezio is okay, but I want a new character in a new location in a new era.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 10, 2011)

At least we saw Altair in the trailer. He'll have a role to play.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Sounds like my kind of guy.
> 
> Brotherhood was good, and this game will be okay, but part of why ACII was so awesome was that everything was so new. Ezio is okay, but I want a new character in a new location in a new era.



Exactly. They're detracting from the real main character, half-assing his own progress to focus on someone like Ezio who had gotten PLENTY of character development in his own first title as it is. It's mildly upsetting to see that AC is going to be another Call of Duty with yearly releases.

But like Call of Duty, people will buy it anyway and that's all that matters. Though I wonder whose bright fucking idea it was to imprison Dan Brown in their office for story ideas...


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> He was the lead Creative Designer for Assassin's Creed and Assassin's Creed II.
> 
> Left in the middle of production in Brotherhood because he wanted to continue the story with something different (not Ezio sequels) but went ignored. So he quit and is going to join THQ.
> 
> And supposedly, he didn't like the idea of doing yearly releases because it felt like forcing the titles and belittling them.



I heard that it was because he wanted to take a rest, he said that on an interview. Also stuff about the developers team knowing where to take the story and seeing each title as a tv season.
But yeah I agree it has been too much Ezio and yearly title is kinda forced. I tought that Brotherhood was perfect for wrapping up the story of Ezio.
At least Ubi Gabe is a great game director, but still who is making the story?

Also where is my cape?! The capes where bloody awesome, why take em away?  oh well, cant have everything.
And yes I would have liked to see and play as the son of Altair, going from a newbie into the new master assasin.


----------



## Krory (Jun 10, 2011)

He was pretty vocal about after the release of Brotherhood (and why he was going to THQ, what with his opinion actually being appreciated - probably because he was still owed for what work he did on Brotherhood). But they have no one real creative lead right now (he was also no involved in the whole multiplayer thing, something else he was not interested in shoehorning in).


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo6Q14vBB1c&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

It seems Ezio returns to Masayaf


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jun 10, 2011)

Damon Baird said:


> He was pretty vocal about after the release of Brotherhood (and why he was going to THQ, what with his opinion actually being appreciated - probably because he was still owed for what work he did on Brotherhood). But they have no one real creative lead right now (he was also no involved in the whole multiplayer thing, something else he was not interested in shoehorning in).



Well I'm glad they decided to "shoehorn" multiplayer in anyways, because Brotherhood's online kicks the shit out of 99% of most online games this generation. Brotherhood was an amazing game just like ACII. Yeah I'm not a fan of yearly releases but if Revelations is the same quality as Brotherhood, I won't mind.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

Ezio again? 

No offense, but... dude's getting old  (in more ways than one)


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 11, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Ezio again?
> 
> No offense, but... dude's getting old  (in more ways than one)



Ezio is like a fine wine...
Gets better with age


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 11, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> Ezio is like a fine wine...
> Gets better with age



Remember THIS Ezio?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jun 12, 2011)

Revelations is looking good though.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Remember THIS Ezio?


Look at that smile.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 12, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Ezio again?
> 
> No offense, but... dude's getting old  (in more ways than one)



this is ezio's final chapter. 

i like ezio though


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 12, 2011)

How old will he be anyway?

At the end of Brotherhood he was like 50 or something. (And strangely enough his relatives still haven't aged a single day )


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 12, 2011)

the old ezio look like a boss 
i... like him even more than altair


----------



## Velocity (Jun 12, 2011)

Really, I'm not sure I _wouldn't_ mind this. They really could've gone into greater depth with the Assassin's Creed series as a whole if each "ancestor" of Desmond had a trilogy to themselves. They could have gone to much greater lengths with Desmond's own story, too, in the process.

As much as I'd like for them to move ahead and spend a good two years on Assassin's Creed 3, I wouldn't mind another trilogy with another ancestral Assassin. But what time and place could they be from?


----------



## DedValve (Jun 12, 2011)

London, East End, 1888 - Catch me if you can 

props to whoever got that (without googling mkay?)


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 12, 2011)

I think AC3 should focus solely on Desmond.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 12, 2011)

I agree with the arguments being made had the Assassins Creed Games been told as a Character Trilogy it would have been epic all the way but its only when they did Ezio's story that they got it right.

Hey guys do you remember The Truth video from AC II...? ...No.

Ok.

That information won't be discovered by Ezio until during 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 AC Revelations


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 13, 2011)

DedValve said:


> London, East End, 1888 - Catch me if you can
> 
> props to whoever got that (without googling mkay?)




Jack the Ripper? 


Heck, with Ezio, they've even gone as far as make a short and low budget, yet awesome 35 minute movie about his father during the events leading to AC2. While i don't dislike the movie, i want the story to go further, and not keep coming back to Ezio.

He finished his story in Brotherhood, he hid the apple. What could possibly be the center of the story in Revelations?


*Spoiler*: _AC: B Spoilers_ 



And most importantly, i wanna know if Lucy actually is dead or just wounded... 






What i'd like is a story about one of Desmonds more close ancestors. Let's say his grandfather... during WW2...

Hitler was a Templar... Who'd have guessed?


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 15, 2011)

Short demo from gameinformer.com: 

Ezio being awesome, as usual.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn...that was epic.


----------



## BVB (Jun 15, 2011)

Fucking awesome!!

And damn, it's release is 4 days after Uncharted3.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Fucking awesome!!
> 
> And damn, it's release is 4 days after Uncharted3.



Fuck Uncharted, AC:R release date is 3 days after Skyrim


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

I wonder what they will do with online, I loved Brotherhoods online gameplay.  I hope im not the only one.


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2011)

Chicharito said:


> Fucking awesome!!
> 
> And damn, it's release is 4 days after Uncharted3.





King of the Internet said:


> Fuck Uncharted, AC:R release date is 3 days after Skyrim



God damn. That is going to be one hell of a week.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jun 16, 2011)

This the last one, right?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 16, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> This the last one, right?



The Last One Before : Assassins Creed III


----------



## Bergelmir (Jun 16, 2011)

And who knows if Assassin's Creed 3 will have subsequels. This might end up being a 6-7 part trilogy.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 16, 2011)

The triology can be made up in parts and beside's the creator has prefered to see it as tv season's rather than a triology which I think it's cooler.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 16, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> I wonder what they will do with online, I loved Brotherhoods online gameplay.  I hope im not the only one.


Me to.I love stealth games,so it's only natural I like Brotherhoos multiplayer. I'm still level 47 though .


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2011)

They better fix the online.

And by fixing it, I mean get rid of that godawful compass. Ruins the game for me. What you should get is a radar, and a certain part of the map is marked or something.

Also, if you clearly identify your pursuer, you should be able to dominate them, it's fucking bullshit.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 16, 2011)

Jon Snow said:


> They better fix the online.
> 
> And by fixing it, I mean get rid of that godawful compass. Ruins the game for me. What you should get is a radar, and a certain part of the map is marked or something.
> 
> Also, if you clearly identify your pursuer, you should be able to dominate them, it's fucking bullshit.


Well,it IS a stealth oriented multiplayer. Just use a firecracker to tell where your target is. 

I have no need for firecrackers though. i just morph the group then throw in a long lasting smoke bomb .

I actually find BH's multiplayer the funnest multiplayer.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2011)

Not my target, my pursuer, the one trying to kill me. They're so easy to spot as they all run around like idiots. And spotting does nothing, you have to wait until he gets close and hope you get a firecracker/smoke bomb/mute off before he kills you, which often happens due to lag.

And it's not stealth when you can pinpoint your target thanks to a compass. It would be stealthy if you had to observe everyone, and wait for someone to do something that makes them stand out. The way it stands now you can simply walk around and still get killed.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jun 16, 2011)

So you're telling me that a person standing in a morphed crowd is not stealth ?

I mean, most people aren't worried about just one pursuer. They usually start hiding when it gets to 3.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 16, 2011)

That's the only thing that CAN be called stealth. But by doing so you're giving up on kills, and you just... stand there. Stealth SHOULD involve being able to move discreetly around without being seen. Do that in this game, and someone rapes you from behind.


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

well there are some idiots who run around who get less points than my stealthy self.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Call me crazy but i really didn't like the multiplayer in Brotherhood.


It's only one game type which got boring fast (for me at least), and lacks free-roaming, which should be easy to make for a game like this.


----------



## DanE (Jun 16, 2011)

King of the Internet said:


> Call me crazy but i really didn't like the multiplayer in Brotherhood.
> 
> 
> It's only one game type which got boring fast (for me at least), and lacks free-roaming, which should be easy to make for a game like this.



Maybe they will put more types of multiplayer features for the stealthy assassin type and the free roaming duelist


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 16, 2011)

Skyrim, Uncharted3 and this? All in the same month? Unfortunately i will have to play this before Skyrim since i'm just so in love with the gameplay.  They should add a option so you can change the control layout to your liking for the console version like on the PC version. On the PC i made my control so i can move the camera while holding ''high profile'' and ''Sprint'' using ps3 controller which imo make life easier.

They should also add a harder mode that will require you to think like a true assassin...''thinking before acting'' in other words  but i think its too much to ask for.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 16, 2011)

Dokiz1 said:


> Skyrim, Uncharted3 and this? All in the same month? Unfortunately i will have to play this before Skyrim since i'm just so in love with the gameplay.  They should add a option so you can change the control layout to your liking for the console version like on the PC version. On the PC i made my control so i can move the camera while holding ''high profile'' and ''Sprint'' using ps3 controller which imo make life easier.
> 
> They should also add a harder mode that will require you to think like a true assassin...''thinking before acting'' in other words  but i think its too much to ask for.



You could always... pretend it's harder 

Wear crappy armor, or use that cape that automatically makes you a wanted person.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## DanE (Jun 17, 2011)

Well someone let me see an issue of GameInformer when they had an inside look about Assassin Creed: Revelations.  You might already now this but just in case.

Some important things are

Story 

*Spoiler*: __ 




1.Hookblade- This is a new tool attached to Ezio's Hidden blade, it can be used to ride ziplines, climb faster.  In combat can be used to pull enemies for easy assassinations, use it to acrobat jump over enemies by catapulting from them(this is good to avoid battle because you can sprint and if a foe is in the way just jump over him). 

2.Bombs-theres a wide variety of Bombs on AC:R up to 300 different bombs such as flash , smoke and one thats scatters caltrops(i dont know either) behind Ezio, serving as a chase breaker to halt pursuing enemies.

3.Better combat- buttons than in the past games where not used now are used as combat tools such as the hookblade in the(B or Circle) and projectile weapons are used(Y or Triangle).  As a result secondary weapons are now at a player s control to make combat more fluid. 

4. Upgraded Eagle Vision- Now a wiser Ezio, uses his eagle vision with better perception.  Now he can hear conversations from a distance, listen to rapid heartbeats to sense if a person is nervous.  Eagle vision let you see where a character has been and a prediction to where he might go, this includes guards(good to set up traps).

The Revelations

_Assassin's Creed has developed a devoted following in the years since its first release.  After pouring dozens of hours into the story, gamers are itching for Ubisoft to address some major question.  Who is Subject 16? What's the status of Lucy, Shaun and Rebbecca? What happened to the first civilization? What is the link between the mysterious voices from that civilization, Juno and Minerva? What happen to Altair? How are Altair, Ezio, and Desmond linked, and why are they so important?  Where is the last temple? All of this and more will be unveiled, according to creative director Alexander Amancio.  If he stays true to his word, fans will finally have what they've waited for so long to receive : Answers_.



Multiplayer


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.Story Connection-The multiplayer now is more connected to the story reveling secrets about the Templars about who they are and what are they're true motives, also some characters can only b unlocked in story mode.

2.Guilds-Players can create their own guilds and craft a unique coat of arms for there teams. 

3.Better Faster matchmaking- Game matchmaking should be faster than ever, and players can select the type of game mode they want to play or change game options for rematch.  You can also create custom playlist around these parameters that allow you and your friends play the type of game you like best. Ubisoft plans to host tailored events like tournaments that react dynamically to the desires of the community.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 17, 2011)

Remember The Truth from Assassins Creed 2 that is something that Ezio discovered at the end of his journey that Subject 16 experienced that Desmond is about to experience
so what we saw in that video is a fragment of The Truth...


----------



## DanE (Jun 17, 2011)

this is one assassins creed game I am waiting for but its not the last one tho, They are gonna make Assassins creed 3, AC:2 AC:B and AC:R are all part AC:2


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> this is one assassins creed game I am waiting for but its not the last one tho, They are gonna make Assassins creed 3, AC:2 AC:B and AC:R are all part AC:2



I agree. That said i'm starting to lose faith in them ever making an AC game with Desmond being the actual main character. 

I'm guessing Desmond's gameplay activity will always be something like what we got in Brotherhood.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 17, 2011)

Spiderman said:


> this is one assassins creed game I am waiting for but its not the last one tho, They are gonna make Assassins creed 3, AC:2 AC:B and AC:R are all part AC:2


Oh man. 

Well, that's good to hear. I wanna see some more settings before this series ends.


----------



## DanE (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow the more I read this article the more I like this game,  I didnt even know Ezio was 50-53 years old in this game and he is the Master Assassin.  Some quotes about the producers I really like was "We want players to be playing the story, not being told the story".  Also we actually might be able to use Desmond after all, he seems to be trapped inside the Animus in a surreal world fueled by his own subconscious. The thing that is gonna make this Assassin Creed game so much different in my opinion its *Mocam*, is an intriguing amalgamation of traditional animation and performance capturing methods and the fascinating new style of performances on display in games like* L.A. Noire*(look it up if you don't what it is ).


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 18, 2011)

Wait, Revelations is gonna use that tech?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 18, 2011)

I seem to be making a lot of these lately but what can I say, it's better than doing nothing for six months.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlBk_P8UhkI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DanE (Jun 19, 2011)

blakstealth said:


> Wait, Revelations is gonna use that tech?



yes I believe so at least thats what says here, but with better graphics as well, L.A Noire used it but it didnt have good graphics in general


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 19, 2011)

That's fackin awesome.


----------



## DanE (Jun 19, 2011)

Im gonna put what exactly it says just so I'm not hold accountable for anything that would be a lie tho I doubt they would lie about this. 

   Beyond more involving action sequences, the team is exploring some new facial performance technology to help bring Assassin's Creed chracters to life.  "We've re-thought the way we capture performences from actors," Amancio says. The new technology called Mocam.


Description


*Spoiler*: __ 



   Mocam enables developers to capture the actual facial motions of an actor using a helmet with a single lens affixed in front of the face.  The camera attunes itself to that particular actor by having them exhibit various emotions one by one.  Afterwards, when those emotions appear during performance of a scene, the computer recognizes each and transplants them onto in-game character.  Animators then go in and adjust the expressions by hand to set the performance exactly as desired.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 20, 2011)

It'd be nice if we got a few new things. I didn't notice the faces being especially different during the E3 presentation.


----------



## King of the Internet (Jun 20, 2011)

Gameplay Trailer! 

[YOUTUBE]kh0nRRFLJ5k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha, seems like the Ottomans are getting their asses handed to them.

One thing that never made much sense is the Assassins cutting a deal with the Ottomans. Ezio might be an Assassin fighting the powers that be at his home, but at this time period the Ottomans are gearing up to steam roller Europe. I can't imagine an Italian would look to kindly on that.


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 25, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh2pXrjoahI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 25, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rh2pXrjoahI[/YOUTUBE]



Hm...

Is this a movie or something?

*EDIT:*

Oh wait, never mind, just read about it on their site. Man, Ubisoft must really love them some Ezio. Not that I'm complaining of course, seeing as how I do to. It looks pretty cool. Like the cel-shaded style they're going with. Will definitely give this a watch.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 26, 2011)

... Just so everyone knows don't watch Assassins Creed: Embers without playing Revelations 1st or you'll spoil the end of Ezio's story...


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm gonna get this game when it's really cheap, or pre-owned at a good price. Not paying 60 bucks for it .


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 26, 2011)

All I can say is that I liked that one trailer. Where he fights all them soldiers & sees images of Altiar.

I might just pick this up.


----------



## Agitation (Jul 26, 2011)

It's a deffo pick up.

I hated the thought of playing Assassins creed whenit first came out but I played Brotherhood, then II now I'm hooked like a mother fucker.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 27, 2011)

From what was shown in the trailer it looks like the location takes us back to The Villa Auditore located within the city of Monteriggioni, in Tuscany.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 27, 2011)

Remember in ACB in the scenes set outside the Animus Desmond says "its Ezio he looks older, why would he return here."


----------



## Black Wraith (Jul 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ie72KzPO_t0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Just saw the demo gameplay on G4.

This the last AC, right?


----------



## Kanali (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Just saw the demo gameplay on G4.
> 
> This the last AC, right?



No. We're still on the second part of the story. 

1st part : Assassins Creed
2nd part : Assassins Creed 2, Brotherhood and Revelations.
3rd part : ?


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh. Cause they said, "Altiar & Ezio's final chapter".


----------



## Snakety69 (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Oh. Cause they said, "Altiar & Ezio's final chapter".



Well that's because it is. Then Ubisoft is moving onto a new character and time period. That is unless 3 is all Desmond.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Ubisoft got my head spinning.

I haven't even finished AC II yet.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 28, 2011)

The Alta?r Ibn la-Ahad Trilogy is done
The Ezio Auditore Trilogy ends 11/15/2011

The 3rd Trilogy is anyone's guess...


----------



## Koppachino (Jul 28, 2011)

I doubt they'll make AC3 straight away, not with the amount of revenue the series is generating.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Jul 28, 2011)

Kanali said:


> No. We're still on the second part of the story.
> 
> 1st part : Assassins Creed
> 2nd part : Assassins Creed 2, Brotherhood, Revelations, and *Embers*.
> 3rd part : ?



^Fixed 

Ubisoft announced a animated film explaining another part of Ezio's life called Assassin's Creed Embers


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Wonder who will be the third assassin?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jul 28, 2011)

Someone during the french revolution.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Eizo uses spanish, so what did Alitar use?


----------



## Kanali (Jul 28, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Eizo uses spanish, so what did Alitar use?



What do you mean, language? If so Ezio speaks Italian and Altair speaks Arabic.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks for the info.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 28, 2011)

The 3rd Trilogy has been revealed its to be called Assassins Creed Muppets


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

When was this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm sure you all know of this, but I'm posting it anyway

FOLLOW MY GUIDELINES, EPIC GUARANTEED

First, go here: 

Set the video to 0:40 (just before the screen completely fades to black) and turn the sound OFF

Then, go here 

Pause the video at 0:00 with full sound

Play the music and then the trailer in rapid succession. Enjoy


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

New information to me.


----------



## NeoKurama (Jul 29, 2011)

11 pages!


----------



## Oppip (Aug 14, 2011)

I have played through Assassin's Creed II, though I haven't checked out the other ones yet. A friend of mine owns the first one and explained the basic story of it to me. I'm looking forward to this game and will most likely purchase after I buy some other games I am looking forward to.


----------



## BVB (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice trailer, about the AC universe:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V20SWxIq-BY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 15, 2011)

Just played through brotherhood, here's hoping revelations follows in AC2's footsteps and not that weak narrative of a games.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 15, 2011)

The gameplay look the same, a lil.


----------



## Roman (Aug 18, 2011)

New gameplay trailer came out featuring both Ezio and Altair. God, I can't wait for this game to come out where you can finally play both characters. It's amazing you can play two (perhaps three) different time periods within the same story. I'm also wondering if Altair will have new abilities following what he wrote in his codex pages.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone know what the boxart would look like?


----------



## BVB (Aug 18, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> Anyone know what the boxart would look like?


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 18, 2011)

I am excited about this game but I am afraid that the lore may have gained a major screw up.
Ever heard of that book called AC: the secret crusade? huge pile of turd ruined Altair and his friends. The author literally kills everyone in the most lame manner and for no reason.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 18, 2011)

That trailer makes me want to play Revelations but unfortunately I have never completed the first or second game and don't even own a copy of Brotherhood so I will not buy this game until I have completed all three of the previous games.


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I am excited about this game but I am afraid that the lore may have gained a major screw up.
> Ever heard of that book called AC: the secret crusade? huge pile of turd ruined Altair and his friends. The author literally kills everyone in the most lame manner and for no reason.



Oh yeah? Well I think I'll just pretend that doesn't exist then 

Anyways, one of the thing's I'm looking forward to the most, story wise, is how exactly Ezio will look into Altair's past, when according to  article, they aren't related.

Also, sweet new trailer. Can't wait for that to be on Xbox Live so I can watch it in HD and blast the shit out of it.


----------



## NeoKurama (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks nice, as always.


----------



## BVB (Aug 18, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Oh yeah? Well I think I'll just pretend that doesn't exist then
> 
> Anyways, one of the thing's I'm looking forward to the most, story wise, i s how exactly Ezio will look into Altair's past, when according to  article, they aren't related.
> 
> Also, sweet new trailer. Can't wait for that to be on Xbox Live so I can watch it in HD and blast the shit out of it.



they have to be related somehow, since they are the ancestors of desmond. 

edit: read the article 

well let's see


----------



## Suigetsu (Aug 19, 2011)

well Patrice D?silets isnt there anymore to write the script. So I wouldnt be surprised if this game starts to go down in story quality etc..

As for the stupid book:

*Spoiler*: __ 



They kill Malik, one of the kids of Altair and Maria. All of them die stupidly. 


 Right now the ubisoft forums are filled with rage because of this, send them e-mails and complain about this BS >


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 22, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl-qZKQMDKA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 22, 2011)

It's about damn time we get gameplay for Altair .


----------



## Snakety69 (Aug 22, 2011)

Like how they gave Altair an accent this time around, If I recall, him not having one while everyone around him did was pretty much a universal quibble. Wonder if that's the same actor though. Kinda sounds like it at parts, but I can't 100% tell for sure.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Aug 22, 2011)

He had an accent in Bloodlines, it was more hilarious than realistic to tell the truth.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Aug 25, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> He had an accent in Bloodlines, it was more hilarious than realistic to tell the truth.


Yeah personally I wish they stuck with the original VA from the first game. 

Anyway Tobuscus has brought the EPICCOSITY!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJjJY5YpKRI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 3, 2011)

So who is getting the MP beta today?

Because it's awesome!


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2011)

I already got the MP beta, like a boss.

Gonna play is soon.


----------



## Koppachino (Sep 3, 2011)

Ah it's PS+ exclusive again. Sucks for me.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright, so I played a bit of it with my friend. It's solid. =3 I like it more than Brotherhood.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 3, 2011)

So beta is exclusive for PSN Plus?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 3, 2011)

Yes it is.


----------



## emROARS (Sep 3, 2011)

why is everyone moaning about Altair's new accent? I think it's really well done.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 3, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> So beta is exclusive for PSN Plus?



It might be in the open soon, like the Uncharted 3 one but who knows.


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 4, 2011)

emROARS said:


> why is everyone moaning about Altair's new accent? I think it's really well done.



Because he didn't have one in the first game, and apparently it was pretty bad when they gave him one in Bloodlines. I personally like it and hope it is the same actor for consistency sake. IMDB says it is, but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 4, 2011)

Shit they're gonna switch out AC1 Altair with Bloodlines Altair?

Shit man


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 4, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Yes it is.



That is pretty bad , I aint paying a dime on PSN. Not after what happened.

If they want to give it to free users or other platform users then that would be a very nice gesture from their part.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

The beta is on the store, ain't it?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 4, 2011)

NeoKurama said:


> The beta is on the store, ain't it?



If it is , it will probably be public after one week like the Uncharted 3 beta.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 4, 2011)

NVM, then. I'll wait for the full game.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 5, 2011)

I can't wait. I'm glad the Doctor is returning,that was my favorite persona in BH.

I am a master of BH online,so I can't wait to play Revelations MP.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> Fresh meat. :ho


Newbs galore.

I'm going to have a bloody feast this weekend .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm logging in now time to rock n roll once again on Assassin Creed Multiplayer...


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 8, 2011)

How is it?


----------



## Deathgun (Sep 8, 2011)

Some of my matches got recorded by these two people.
Both of these videos are from different perspectives.
i was on till they stopped recording.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AAZl2ez8D8&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePhyVUJ2KiE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 9, 2011)

... I liked the new feature thats incorporated into Multiplayer that allows you to purchase Abilities, and Perks through xp points per end of match. I also liked the ability
to wake up a stunned ally imediatley to continue on with the match.

I'll admit the land mine Ability is killer


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Sep 9, 2011)

My first game I came in 2nd place . I haven't lost it .


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

What is this BS I Hear?! Ezio is NOT Altair's descendant?!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> What is this BS I Hear?! Ezio is NOT Altair's descendant?!



They never really hinted at Ezio descending from Altair, we just assumed for some reason, but apparently they are not related.


----------



## Black Wraith (Sep 20, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> What is this BS I Hear?! Ezio is NOT Altair's descendant?!



They're both related to Desmond but from different sides.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just finished AC : Brotherhood and that mind fuck of an ending :sanji

WHAT THE HELL WHAT THAT ?

I don't know what the guys from Ubisoft smoked, but gimme some.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They never really hinted at Ezio descending from Altair, we just assumed for some reason, but apparently they are not related.



First they say they are in the dev diaries then they throw a bunch of stuff making it obvious that they are. And now that the creator leaves a new guy pops up and starts exploiting the loopholes.

So what happened about the whole experiences stored in DNA thing only working for the male side? Or have they retconned that too, now?

I am not saying that they arent or wathever, just that this stinks of cheese and the developers are making a big mistake. Making it more confusing, cheesy and are inviting hate instead of love.

Now that Patrice is gone... someone told me this would happen in this thread months ago... and I didn't want to listen. Now I see why.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 20, 2011)

Apparently everyone who buys the PS3 version of Revelations will get the first Assassin's Creed for free on the disc. That's great for people who want to know the full back story of Altair but never go to play the first one.


----------



## BVB (Sep 20, 2011)

maybe I can cash in my first game for AC:revelations.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 20, 2011)

I cashed in AC 1 to cover the remainder of the cost for Deux Ex Human Revolution and to be honest Assassins Creed 1 is a Tutorial game the "Real" Assassins Creed starts with 2.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Apparently everyone who buys the PS3 version of Revelations will get the first Assassin's Creed for free on the disc. That's great for people who want to know the full back story of Altair but never go to play the first one.



Xbox has a new policy that if a game has extra content for rival consoles that equals more than the one for xbox then they wont publish it for xbox. Either Ubisoft is aware of this and is trying to please Sony, or they will soon have a bunch of ACR for Xbox that wont be shipping anywhere.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 20, 2011)

This series can really mindfuck you.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 20, 2011)

They are mind fucking it even more than what already was, now that the creator left.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Sep 21, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> They never really hinted at Ezio descending from Altair, we just assumed for some reason, but apparently they are not related.


Yes actually, they did. Mario mentioned it in off hand comment when he discussed the Assassins Order in the beginning of II.


Suigetsu said:


> Xbox has a new policy that if a game has extra content for rival consoles that equals more than the one for xbox then they wont publish it for xbox. Either Ubisoft is aware of this and is trying to please Sony, or they will soon have a bunch of ACR for Xbox that wont be shipping anywhere.



Well I guess that means 360 won't be getting Street fighter X Tekken will it:rofl


----------



## Yagami1211 (Sep 21, 2011)

Mario mentioned Altair as Ezio's ancestor, indeed.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Mario mentioned Altair as Ezio's ancestor, indeed.



Then they have retconed it. Have you seen the video where they ''explain it''? It is clear that they are picking the loopholes
Like we hinted but never said they where, so they pull their bs.

I dont know why but I feel utterly betrayed by them.


----------



## KidTony (Sep 21, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Xbox has a new policy that if a game has extra content for rival consoles that equals more than the one for xbox then they wont publish it for xbox. Either Ubisoft is aware of this and is trying to please Sony, or they will soon have a bunch of ACR for Xbox that wont be shipping anywhere.



AC is a big seller. I will love to see Xbox not distrubuting AC anymore and cutting of their nose to spite their face. And lol, when Bioshock infinite comes out, which is supposed to have the first game on the ps3 disc, i want to see if microsoft keeps their word then.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 21, 2011)

As I said, mindfucks you.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 22, 2011)

New badass multi trailer. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=se5kWgtB2Qg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blatman (Sep 22, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> Xbox has a new policy that if a game has extra content for rival consoles that equals more than the one for xbox then they wont publish it for xbox. Either Ubisoft is aware of this and is trying to please Sony, or they will soon have a bunch of ACR for Xbox that wont be shipping anywhere.



Microsoft kid themselves. They bully the smaller publishers by having that policy but when it comes to established franchises they can't do shit, they can't miss out on the sales.

This game is gonna be beast and I'll probably want to play AC1 again after I complete this. Nice package ubisoft are offering.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 22, 2011)

KidTony said:


> AC is a big seller. I will love to see Xbox not distrubuting AC anymore and cutting of their nose to spite their face. And lol, when Bioshock infinite comes out, which is supposed to have the first game on the ps3 disc, i want to see if microsoft keeps their word then.



This affects more the company than the console, the most affected ones would be the players tough.
As for infinite well as long as the ps3 version doesnt contain more stuff than the 360 then it will be fine.

That's the policy that xbox took out, dont look at me. PS3 Fanboy.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Sep 26, 2011)

Assassins Creed Revelation Extended E3 2011 Trailer (w Narration by Ezio)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcPlSyGJoqU&feature=player_embedded#![/Youtube]

Ezio is God Tier in this expanded Trailer


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Might get this pretty soon. Just not sure about the size atm.


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice f*&^%#@ trailer!


----------



## Bluth (Sep 27, 2011)

This is just my opinion of course, but Ezio has one of the best voices in a video game, in general AC has very good voice acting.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

It's up there with God of War series. The voice acting just draws you in perfectly.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 27, 2011)

Holy shit Ezio is a BAMF!

I gotta say old ezio is easily my favorite version of his character. Its pretty cool that we've seen this guy go from revenge crazed kid to badass assassin leader.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 4, 2011)

Assassins Creed Revelations - Story Trailer

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtiIgiixQl8[/YOUTUBE]

1:52 is m fav oh Ezio you magnificent Bastard!!!


----------



## emROARS (Oct 5, 2011)

lathia said:


> Might get this pretty soon. Just not sure about the size atm.



So getting that hoodie.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 5, 2011)

lathia said:


> It's up there with God of War series. The voice acting just draws you in perfectly.



Eh, God of War is alright, but Kratos starts to grate about one act into the game, you can't freakin' yell for the entire game, it gets annoying, at least for me.  

I will admit that Ezio is basically acting suave for about 90 percent of the game, but it's a little easier on the ears.

Trailer was good, not nearly as good as the previous ones, but it gets the job done.  Also did I see Ezio behead someone?  if so it brings the gore up a notch.


----------



## Deathgun (Oct 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kppLm2UTTRI[/YOUTUBE]

Is that.. tower defense?


----------



## NeoKurama (Oct 8, 2011)

It looks like it, doesn't it?


----------



## johndarviy (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi...,

Its really fantastic game! I love the characters and location choices. Every time I read something new about this game, but you had given the threads which contains the same information.

Thanks for sharing the information and keep sharing more.


----------



## whitewolfy (Oct 14, 2011)

i really want to play this game, i love ezio 
somebody knows the release date please?


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 14, 2011)

Deathgun said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kppLm2UTTRI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Is that.. tower defense?



Well yes, yes it is. Actually it's been mentioned in a couple of previews that been posted for a while.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Oct 19, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiFgKiH0i2E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 20, 2011)

*Report: Sony Pictures Closing in on Assassin’s Creed Movie Deal That Could Make Gamers Happy*

Sony Pictures is close to signing a deal with Ubisoft to turn period-piece adventure game Assassin's Creed into a movie, Variety reports. More importantly, it sounds like the deal could actually result in a movie you'd want to watch.

The deal comes after a reported bidding war between several studios including Sony and Universal. Last summer Ubisoft launched Ubisoft Motion Pictures as part of a move to expand beyond gaming and become a transmedia company.

In theory, the new arm of Ubisoft would keep a close eye on the production of the movie to make sure it doesn't become, well, almost every other video game turned into movie: Bad. Variety reports that this ability to maintain creative control over the film was a key factor in the negotiations, which I'll take to be a very good sign.

Apparently Sony is as interested in Assassin's Creed as most of you are. Variety reports that they don't want to just make it into a movie, but rather bet on it become a major release with some future in the theater.

Earlier this year, Ubisoft Toronto managing director Jade Raymond talked about the importance of the Assassin's Creed brand to Ubisoft. The game was quickly identified as a creative concept that has the ability to transcend one medium and become, as Raymond put it, a "widely shared pass-time."

Animus 8.0 

*********

*Domain Registrations Sound Certain that Assassin’s Creed Movie is Coming*

Variety reported on Wednesday that Sony Pictures and Ubisoft were in talks to make an Assassin's Creed movie. Turns out Sony's already registered 16 domains for such a picture, making this seem like a done deal.

The domains were all registered on Oct. 20, the day before the Variety story, reports domain name eye-in-the-sky Fusible.

The project will be overseen by Ubisoft Motion Pictures, an arm of the company set up to specifically ensure that film adaptations of Ubisoft games don't suck. Here's hoping that they succeed.

Cyber-Ninjas:


----------



## Kishido (Oct 24, 2011)

Well I have to admit that I haven't cared about the games but my friend said to me try it and I bought them last week

1 was OK
2 was beast
Brotherhood was epic and the multiplayer outstanding

So now I can't wait for this game


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 24, 2011)

You played and finished the three games in one week? 

Respect.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 24, 2011)

I was ill so I had time xD Still a lot to do =)


----------



## Bluth (Oct 25, 2011)

An Assassin's Creed movie could work.  It depends on how faithful they are to the whole atmosphere of the game.  I could see how you could make the stories condensed into a 2:00 to 2:30 hour movie, you simply scale the number of assassinations you do, the side missions (which is a shame since the temples and Romulus lairs were great), the whole economics side of things.  

It will be interesting to see if they forgo the stuff with Altair and simply focused on Ezio and Desmond.  

Just like with future AC games there are a lot of possibilities in terms of where they would go with a movie.  They could even decide to do a new character while keeping Desmond story going.  

I would watch the movie simply to see some of the parkour chases that you know would be interesting to watch.  I almost envision this having elements that would make you think of a historical Jason Bourne movie.

New trailer was good, not as good as some of the others but still decent, Ubisoft knows how to make good trailers.


KiShiDo: I think most people would respond the way you do if they would give the games a try, I think a lot of people played the first and simply gave up on the series.  

You also need to accept games that don't necessarily try to test your skill.  I understand why people bitch about the AC games being too easy, but in a way that is one of the reason's it is so much fun to play.  You feel overpowered, you feel like you could take on anyone in the world and win because you are the greatest assassin in the world.  There's something to say for a game that isn't a bitch to play such as the Demon's Souls game.  

It also helps to be able to appreciate the history aspects to the franchise, both political and artistic.


----------



## Tyrion (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm hyped up for this game, it's going to be the last game of the Ezio and Altair storyline (Ezio I know 100% but not sure about Altair). Looking at the trailers is making me sad, i predict a death 

Wonder what "new character and new setting" the producers are gonna put for the official AC3. Everyone will be waiting for the design on the new assassin.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

French Revolution or bust.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 25, 2011)

French Revolution could be good, running around Paris, possibly adding other major cities of the era such as London or Vienna, basically becoming a musketeer of sorts. 

I would personally like to see something from perhaps China during the Boxer Rebellions or Japan during the Meiji restoration, just to mix it up from the Euro centric point of view.  It's going to be interesting how Ubisoft would deal with things such as wider streets, more traffic involving wagons or even cars and trains.  Could you imagine the parkour elements if it involved a story from the 1920s or so with cars and trolly cars!?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Bluth said:


> French Revolution could be good, running around Paris, possibly adding other major cities of the era such as London or Vienna, basically becoming a musketeer of sorts.



My first thought has always been french revolution mainly due to how seriously ridiculously fucked up that era is. It'd be a great time for an Assassin/Templar conflict



> I would personally like to see something from perhaps China during the Boxer Rebellions or Japan during the Meiji restoration, just to mix it up from the Euro centric point of view.  It's going to be interesting how Ubisoft would deal with things such as wider streets, more traffic involving wagons or even cars and trains.  Could you imagine the parkour elements if it involved a story from the 1920s or so with cars and trolly cars!?



Completely forgot about the Boxer Rebellions, that'd be a good one.

Meiji era makes me really nervous, because I feel like that game would either be really really great or god awful terrible. Not sure why I feel that way, but I just get nervous when I think about a samurai assassin.

EDIT: But I like the idea of a Samurai transforming into an Assassin, because the two ideologies are extremely at odds.


----------



## Bluth (Oct 25, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> My first thought has always been french revolution mainly due to how seriously ridiculously fucked up that era is. It'd be a great time for an Assassin/Templar conflict
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In Japan you could simply take on the role of a ninja, I mean that's essentially an assassin, though it would be different compared to Ezio family which were noblemen. 

In China you could switch around from Hong Kong to Shanghai to Beijing.  

The only thing that I think makes this extremely unlikely is that I it doesn't seem as if Desmond has any Asian blood in him, so I doubt he has an ancestor from that area of the world.  Still considering some of the weapons that could be used from that locale of the world it would definitely change some of feel of AC.  

Personally I would be very intrigued to see the type of historical world that Ubisoft could create.   I'm already psyched to see Constantinople recreated I would be even more interested to see a recreated Kyoto or Shanghai.  Shanghai would be especially interesting considering it was a major international port.  You could potentially have sections of the city controlled by different nations, each of course with their own part in the Assassin vs. Templars war.  If you did a story set in the 1920s for instance you could see Russians, European Jews, Americans, British, French, Japanese, it would be very interesting world I believe.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 25, 2011)

Bluth said:


> In Japan you could simply take on the role of a ninja, I mean that's essentially an assassin, though it would be different compared to Ezio family which were noblemen.



I really wouldn't want them to go that route. I'd like the ninja to be an organization apart from the assassins. And by making it a samurai you get the ideological conflict as well as the introductory stage of the game where you have to learn how to be an assassin.



> In China you could switch around from Hong Kong to Shanghai to Beijing.
> 
> The only thing that I think makes this extremely unlikely is that I it doesn't seem as if Desmond has any Asian blood in him, so I doubt he has an ancestor from that area of the world.  Still considering some of the weapons that could be used from that locale of the world it would definitely change some of feel of AC.



Yea I thought of this too.



> Personally I would be very intrigued to see the type of historical world that Ubisoft could create.   I'm already psyched to see Constantinople recreated I would be even more interested to see a recreated Kyoto or Shanghai.  Shanghai would be especially interesting considering it was a major international port.  You could potentially have sections of the city controlled by different nations, each of course with their own part in the Assassin vs. Templars war.  If you did a story set in the 1920s for instance you could see Russians, European Jews, Americans, British, French, Japanese, it would be very interesting world I believe.



Yup, Japan was pretty much just every major western power trying to get a piece of it, so that works out.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 27, 2011)

Some new screen shots

(Mild Spoiler)


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 4, 2011)

*Report: Assassin’s Creed Gets a Movie Deal That Even Spielberg Couldn’t*

Last month, it was reported that Sony and Ubisoft will soon sign an Assassin's Creed movie deal. From the sound of it, this is no normal movie deal. Ubisoft apparently has control over everything, from the budget to the script to the actors to even the release date. According to one studio exec, Ubisoft even wants the ability to "pull the plug" on the project should it decide to.

"As a director, even Steven Spielberg cannot get this kind of deal," an insider told Vulture. It's Ubisoft's far-reaching control over the project that ultimately might mean it never gets made. Spielberg, above, is of course not currently attached to this project, but, as one of the most powerful Hollywood players, mentioned to illustrate how rare Ubisoft's deal apparently is.

Supposedly, Ubisoft is ponying up the majority of the film's development, and this could by why it's pushing for so much control.

Insiders told Vulture that Ubisoft felt as thought Prince of Persia wasn't as good as it could have been because the game maker didn't have enough control over the project. However, Disney insiders said that Ubisoft had too much control over the picture. Asked one studio exec, "It begs the question, if they're so afraid of what will happen to their franchises, why make a movie at all?"

Money, that's why. Money.

Kotaku is following up with Ubisoft and will update this post should the company comment.

Hidden Chamber:


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 4, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> *Report: Assassin?s Creed Gets a Movie Deal That Even Spielberg Couldn?t*
> 
> Last month, it was reported that Sony and Ubisoft will soon sign an Assassin's Creed movie deal. From the sound of it, this is no normal movie deal. Ubisoft apparently has control over everything, from the budget to the script to the actors to even the release date. According to one studio exec, Ubisoft even wants the ability to "pull the plug" on the project should it decide to.
> 
> ...



I think this is a good thing. Just look at all the shitty game based movies released. Add to the fact the the Assassins Creed team has done a good job so far with the story.


----------



## emROARS (Nov 4, 2011)

OMG OMG OMG MOVVVVIIIIEEE

*faints*


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 4, 2011)

I want 2 Assassins Creed Film Series

Series 1 should be about Alta?r Ibn-La'Ahad. The First film should open with a scifi like pod cover closing never should you see the person inside only here the name. After that scifi like scene is never returned to again until the end of the 2nd Series.

Series 2 should be about Ezio Auditore. The 3rd film ends with the Subject forced to experience the life's of 2 historical figures escaping from his captors on his own.


----------



## Matta Clatta (Nov 4, 2011)

So wait this is the last game with Ezio and Altair? hmmm
I was a bit dissapointed with Brotherhood but I might just pick this up to see how they close it their storyline
Ezio has to be pretty old now


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 5, 2011)

To be Released on 11/29/2011
$9.99


----------



## Bungee Gum (Nov 6, 2011)

Playing through brotherhood right now, first AC game. Man it is so good, soo good. 

God, this game is like 10x better than any uncharted game, better mechanics, better story, lasts longer and is just way better.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 8, 2011)

Well I played AC 1 and it was OK... I played AC II and my mind was blown by the epicness... I played Brotherhood and it became even better... Can't wait for this one


----------



## DedValve (Nov 8, 2011)

Just got brotherhood a year after I bought the amazing ACII.  The only thing I hate are the multi-player achievements, usually I'm all for stealth based gameplay and a multiplayer stealth based gameplay is like heaven for me but something about it just turns me off. Maybe I haven't played enough of it (but I really don't have the time). I'll get back into it after the story (also got the davinci dlc)


----------



## Bluth (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm a bit surprised there isn't a bit more hype about AC: Revelations.  There isn't a whole lot of chatter on here or other places, even with some amazing trailers to promote the game, and the ability to control Altair again.  I'm guessing a lot of that has to do with all the games surrounding it, but still Assassin's Creed is one of the best franchises to come out of the current generation of games.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 10, 2011)

Launch Trailer



Epic shit


----------



## Bluth (Nov 10, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> Launch Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> Epic shit



Decent trailer, I think this one is better   

It seems like to me the trailers have gotten worse since the first few.  They're still good, but the first ones were some of the best out there I believe.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 10, 2011)

Bluth said:


> I'm a bit surprised there isn't a bit more hype about AC: Revelations.  There isn't a whole lot of chatter on here or other places, even with some amazing trailers to promote the game, and the ability to control Altair again.  I'm guessing a lot of that has to do with all the games surrounding it, but still Assassin's Creed is one of the best franchises to come out of the current generation of games.



Oh trust me, it'll still sell like crazy. This series has a very dedicated, locked-in fanbase. So can't wait, it's sooooo close. What's even more awesome is that I have the 15th and 16th off of work, so *BRING IT OOOOON!!!!*


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 11, 2011)

Walkthroughs are cropping up faster than the speed of light on YT.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 12, 2011)

Got it today and the game is bomb


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 12, 2011)

One of my favorite scenes is when he kicks the Gargoyle off the ledge of Masyf Castle...


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 12, 2011)

Assassins Creed: Embers is up on YT


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 13, 2011)

I was like thats the big secret. I like Revelations and I liked Embers damb u Ubi for making me cry -- but I think its time to focus on Desmond and the crisis of The Present Day and not Ghosts of the Past.

(Warning Don't click unless you "really" want to know how it ends... Remember I gave fair warning and I do love swinging the spoiler axe around... What I've posted is only a fraction of Revelations End you'll have to play it to know the rest)


*Spoiler*: __ 





There is no Grand Library. All that Ezio finds is Altair's holding the last of The Keys and his Apple. But hey at least for a moment in Time Ezio and Desmond Miles meet.

And NO I am not giving away the rest of what happenes


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 13, 2011)

Assassin's Creed Embers is out.

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWbrZoGeeCQ[/YOUTUBE]






Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Hidd3n_Nin Spoiler tag Embers please...



The film doesn't actually have any spoilers regarding Revelations though. Anything mentioned in the film only refers to the events of AC2 and ACB.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 13, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Assassin's Creed Embers is out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWbrZoGeeCQ[/YOUTUBE]



In my mind Ezio is one of the more amazing characters in gaming.  A lot of this comes from the fact that there is so much media devoted to him, but it is also a very impressive piece of character development that Ubisoft has given him.  We as an audience have seen him grow from a young arrogant womenizer who did not have a care in the world but at heart was good, to an old wise man who has seen his friends and family die, but who has had many accomplishments as well.  He is one of the most realized figures in gaming because of this.  

I will also admit that he is also helped by some very good to great VA work, impressive environment around him, good music thing that help make him seem more real in a sense.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 13, 2011)

Hidd3n_Nin Spoiler tag Embers please...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2011)

MAJOR SPOILER SO GET OUT OR ANSWER IT


*Spoiler*: __ 



The ending makes no sense and so the storyline of the game... even if it is freaking awesome... but there are 2 heavy plot holes

1. How can Ezio relive Altair's memories...? The sequences he relives are already past the sequence where Altair knocked Maria and get her pregnant... AND FROM THAT EXACT TIME WE KNOW FROM AC2 that Desmond wasn't able to relive Altair's memories cuz the genetics were mixed up... So Ezio shouldn't work either...

2. HOW IN HELL DO THEY KNOW, THAT THEIR FUTURE grand grand son will be named Desmond?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 14, 2011)

Kishido


*Spoiler*: __ 





1.The Stone Keys are Memory Files prototype if you will to the Animus System that Abstergo or The Assassin Order use.

2.Ezio would have figured out since The Vatican Vault (ACII) that he is a conduit for Desmond a member of his order from "The Future".

3.Remember Lucy Synched Subject 16's (Auditore DNA Memory) to Desmond Miles at 
Abstergo. Causing a Forced Double Helix to be created one DNA the true the other the false (but also true)

4.The Library of Maysf was a Vault all that rested their was the last of the Keys and
The Piece of Eden Alta?r Ibn-La'Ahad claimed for his self after killing Al'Mualim. Alta?r's son took the books housed within the library of Masyf to Alexandria where they were lost to The Dark Age.

5.Desmond was shown the ruin of the world as it once was and its Rebirth and where "The Prophet" would need to go to ensure the survival of The Human Race.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Kishido
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well got it with the name...  But even more strange is that Altair knew it as well but couln't tell it to Desmond cuz he already knocked up Maria and mixed the genetics and Desmond was unable to follow Altair anymore... That's why it is strange that Ezio, even with this memory keys is still able to do it...

And I don't got the Subject 16 DNA stuff you talked about  Sorry  Well and I never understood the "corrupted memory sequences" with Minerva after all... How she and the gods came intot he animus...

Still a damn awesome story... And fuck the haters... For me this games bring a lot more, even if it is a yearly release, than CoD and Co... Such a damn awesome game


----------



## Jak N Blak (Nov 14, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dv4ggAxb1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dbgohan08 (Nov 14, 2011)

will altair's costume give you more health if you get it for ezio? Otherwise I can just wait till black friday to get this


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 14, 2011)

After reading all the reviews, I'm a tad bit worried about the whole "Revelations" aspect of the game, as half of them say it lives up to that name, and the other half say it doesn't. Without spoiling anything, can anyone on here give an opinion on that?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 14, 2011)

... It lives up to the expectation of the Subtitle most if not all the question broached in Assassins Creed , Assassins Creed II , and Assassins Creed II: Brotherhood are answered directly or indirectly in Assassins Creed II: Revelations


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 15, 2011)

Looking forward to a new start with Assassins Creed III as the story arc in that game will be post 2012 Apocalypse Arc. I want it to be centered around non-human characters I'm thinking maybe an Assassin Order comprised of Gerbils.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 15, 2011)

The scores are OK and I give a damn cuz the game is just epic in my eyes... but it is funny some of this reviewers are complaining about it getting old but giving CoD higher scores and praising other games with higher scores with the line "Why changing something, if it is damn good"


----------



## Kishido (Nov 15, 2011)

Well no really a spoiler but I will post it under


*Spoiler*: __ 



Confused with the whole Adam And Eve/TWCB stuff

Well after people telling me that it is stated that Altair and Ezio aren?t related I began research and I?m even more confused

We know that TWCB created the humans and such? So this is easy?

It is said that Altair, Ezio, Desmond and Co, who are in possesion of the eagle vision/sense, are products of cross breeding of TWCB and humans? is easy as well BUT

Subject 16 hints that he is a descendant of Adam and Eve, who both are potrayed as normal humans who rebelled against the TWCB and not one of them being a member of TWCB? and at the same time he is a descendant of Ezio, who is speculated to be a result of cross breeding?

So this is somehow strange?

But further on?

Subject 16 says search for ?Eve?s DNA? but why? If it is true what he said? He should have the DNA as well as lot of other humans? And why Eves and not Adams? Do Desmond posses it? If yes he sould have Eve?s as well

Sorry but I seriously don?t get it?


----------



## Big Boss (Nov 15, 2011)

*Is it neccesary I play Brotherhood before this??? Beat both AC 1 & 2, always thought Brotherhood was a spinoff or something.*


----------



## Drizzt (Nov 15, 2011)

Answer some question.. hopefully it helps



KiShiDo said:


> Well no really a spoiler but I will post it under
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 15, 2011)

Big Boss said:


> *Is it neccesary I play Brotherhood before this??? Beat both AC 1 & 2, always thought Brotherhood was a spinoff or something.*



While they pretty much recap everything in the beginning, I'd still say yes. There's shit both Ezio and Desmond went through in Brotherhood that's very important to the overall story. Plus, it's more than just a spin-off in my eyes. Everyone grows more as characters, important plot points happen, and both graphics and gameplay are improved upon.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 16, 2011)

Drizzt said:


> Answer some question.. hopefully it helps



Well thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 



But still the biggest question isn't answereed... Subject 16 hints that they are connected to Adam and Eve as well... If it is true than 

1. One of this two has to be one of TWCB
2. Adam and Eve are results of a cross breeding as well

But still doesn't work, cuz the whole search for Eves DNA makes no sense, if they contain it already


----------



## Draffut (Nov 16, 2011)

Bought this yesterday and it looks awesome, but it's on the back burner until I get bored with Skyrim.


----------



## Deathgun (Nov 16, 2011)

Bombs can be so OP, one cherry and gas bomb mixed with Britsh gunpouder can clear huge rooms full of people.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 16, 2011)

Got it yesterday, played through it some.  For the most part, it's simply more AC2 and AC: Brotherhood.  I like that you get to use the assassins from the start, I'm already on my way to conquering the Mediterranean.  I also like that there is a little story to the various assassins.  The bombs are alright, I haven't really played around with them too much, but it adds a little something to the gameplay.  Story seems good so far, but to be honest I haven't really got that far, I've been too busy buying as many shops as I can, along with routing the Templars out of Constantinople.  

The one thing that I don't like is how if you do anything in the game the Templar awareness meter goes up.  Even if you do something in secret it seems to go up.  Plus you can't simply take down wanted posters now, you have to go bribe a herald which can be annoying.  It seems like I've spent half my time trying to track down a herald to get my meter down.  

New animations are nice, the hook blade makes climbing easier which is appreciated.

Overall it's more AC2 and AC: Brotherhood which is great.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

To me the new Assasin Creed is nothing more than a fan fiction produced by the same visual and game team than the original.
It’s passes to be a fan fiction because it is no longer the work of the original author, the creator and designer.

Maybe the team knows what’s going to happen plotwise, but they don’t know what the characters are supposed to think, what they would do, say, what would happen and what would not happen and who would die and who wouldn’t.




You may think of it like the following contemporary way: Masashi Kishimoto is writing naruto, however he leaves jump and let’s say jump keeps the rights for naruto. Considering how successful it is, they decide to continue publishing it. The series editors in this case get to write the story, even if they know what’s going to happen plot wise, they still don’t get the characters intimately nor have the creativeness heart of the author, which may make decisions that would do god or harm to the series. At the end of the day it wont end up being the true intention and story.

And since someone different than the author writes it then it proceeds to become a fan fiction. A fan may get the original art team, the environment designers to make the levels and the atmosphere or to program the game. But it’s not the creator so it’s not the real deal.  It’s a fan thing. And AC will be that way, because the man that made it is not there anymore.

Only thing left is a bunch of fan fiction writers with a landscape with holes ready to be filled…. And perhaps making more in the process.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Umm story is still great, great presentation, and awesome gameplay. So fan-fiction or not, it's still well made.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 16, 2011)

Narrative is pretty inconsistent and game play is exactly the same as that of Brotherhood.
For a game critic you missed those important points, you should go and visit more kotaku.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Lolz what? Gameplay is exactly the same. Yes I forgot about the hook gameplay, den defense, and the ability to use bombs. You are so right, exactly the same. 

And the gameplay in batman didn't change huge amounts but when it's so good, why change it? Same with Assassin's. Why change what's already great? On top of that the story is pretty interesting throughout. To bad you didn't like it, sucks to be you  

Kotaku is ok, but why would I go there? They never post anything good when it comes to reviews.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 16, 2011)

A lot of people seem to complain about Assassin's Creed just like they talk about Call of Duty, the idea that nothing changes, and that it's all simply a money grab.  The only thing is that Assassin's Creed offers a 20+ story line, evolving gameplay, a story that is engaging, informative, and exciting, with characters that are realistic, that grow with time, as well as being interesting.  Revelations is not simply window dressing, it many ways it's a very important part of expanding the lore of AC.  Without it we don't know how the story of Ezio ends, Ezio being one of the most important Assassins in history.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz what? Gameplay is exactly the same. Yes I forgot about the hook gameplay, den defense, and the ability to use bombs. You are so right, exactly the same.
> 
> And the gameplay in batman didn't change huge amounts but when it's so good, why change it? Same with Assassin's. Why change what's already great? On top of that the story is pretty interesting throughout. To bad you didn't like it, sucks to be you
> 
> Kotaku is ok, but why would I go there? They never post anything good when it comes to reviews.



Except gameplay in AC1/2 is terrible. Any change is a welcome addition.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 16, 2011)

Gameplay in AC 1/2 is terrible????...has the best fighting system next to Batman but ok...


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 16, 2011)

Bluth said:


> A lot of people seem to complain about Assassin's Creed just like they talk about Call of Duty, the idea that nothing changes, and that it's all simply a money grab.  The only thing is that Assassin's Creed offers a 20+ story line, evolving gameplay, a story that is engaging, informative, and exciting, with characters that are realistic, that grow with time, as well as being interesting.  Revelations is not simply window dressing, it many ways it's a very important part of expanding the lore of AC.  Without it we don't know how the story of Ezio ends, Ezio being one of the most important Assassins in history.



Well, I like to say that the difference between Assassin's Creed and Call of Duty is that Assassin's Creed still has heart. Every single game in that series is packed with such a meaty and emotional story with great gameplay that still feels fresh to this day. 

Although I must say that after next years installment that's supposed to wrap up the story, I hope they take an actual two to three year break to change and freshen the series up some. There's only so much more they can do with this current gameplay style before they run it into the ground.



The World said:


> Except gameplay in AC1/*2* is terrible. Any change is a welcome addition.





Fuck off.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2011)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz what? Gameplay is exactly the same. Yes I forgot about the hook gameplay, den defense, and the ability to use bombs. You are so right, exactly the same.
> 
> And the gameplay in batman didn't change huge amounts but when it's so good, why change it? Same with Assassin's. Why change what's already great? On top of that the story is pretty interesting throughout. To bad you didn't like it, sucks to be you
> 
> Kotaku is ok, but why would I go there? They never post anything good when it comes to reviews.



New trinkets and simple upgrade additions make a game new to you?
And why do you bring batman into the conversation? Batman was a fantastically produced game, the game play didnt require to o change radically in order to be great because of it's awesome production and story.
It went from being on a small island into a city sector.
At the contrary ACR felt the same with the addition of new trinkets and inconsistency in narrative and completely inferior to it's predecessors on story telling.
Batman story has a super quality production of top notch people, such as Paul Dini and the original cast and crew of the TAS. That project was done indeed with love intended, not cow cashing.

On the contrary AC Revelations is a complete milking of the series, the story writer is a different one that brought in a bunch of inconsistencies, heck even the art director changed. And for what? to follow the formula of call of duty kind of games?
Does it suck not bite the shitty bone that the average kid likes so bad? Who knows, some say that ignorance is bliss. But if being in the light is more painful than being on the turd stained dark... then Ill take the light all the way. 

*Triggerhappy:* It is true AC series has a lot of heart, or better said had. It has a lot to do on who writes it. The creator and writer of the series had a very kind heart and style of writing, but this new one is loosing it.
I knew it in my gut from the moment that I played the Da vinci disappearance that things could go bad. And my doubts where confirmed when that shitty book of 'The secret crusade' was published.

Such a shame, no wonder why Patrice Desilet left. He wanted to do AC 3 and then one revolving on the son of Altair, becoming a master Assasin and fighting off the mongols.
But here we are, closing doors and tying knots. It always happens when the creators leave their series into the hands of money milking companies.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Nov 17, 2011)

Batman required to much button smashing Assassins Creed is simplistic in control design and its story is Hard Core Data Protocal...


----------



## Hunted by sister (Nov 17, 2011)

I personally loathe gameplay mechanics in AC series. Best fighting system next to Batman? Sure, if we take only AC and Batman into consideration. The games are simply boring.

//HbS


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> *Triggerhappy:* It is true AC series has a lot of heart, or better said had. It has a lot to do on who writes it. The creator and writer of the series had a very kind heart and style of writing, but this new one is loosing it.
> I knew it in my gut from the moment that I played the Da vinci disappearance that things could go bad. And my doubts where confirmed when that shitty book of 'The secret crusade' was published.
> 
> Such a shame, no wonder why Patrice Desilet left. He wanted to do AC 3 and then one revolving on the son of Altair, becoming a master Assasin and fighting off the mongols.
> But here we are, closing doors and tying knots. It always happens when the creators leave their series into the hands of money milking companies.



I still think it has it. The story still piques my interest, and the characters are still well written and genuine. I've only just gotten past act three, but I'm lovin the hell out of all of Ezio's interactions with Yusuf and Sofia. Great additions to the cast, and I can't wait to see what else is done with them.


----------



## little nin (Nov 17, 2011)

I haven't played around with the bombs much either. Once you really get into the game it's difficult to put down (in a good way). I love defending the towers, I'm usually really crap at that stuff but after a couple of times I really got into it. I can't wait to get on with the story either, that's what grips me with AC. Either way, tonight will be good


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 17, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> New trinkets and simple upgrade additions make a game new to you?
> And why do you bring batman into the conversation? Batman was a fantastically produced game, the game play didnt require to o change radically in order to be great because of it's awesome production and story.
> It went from being on a small island into a city sector.
> At the contrary ACR felt the same with the addition of new trinkets and inconsistency in narrative and completely inferior to it's predecessors on story telling.
> ...


Simple little additions? A whole new gameplay mode is simple? Bombs change the gameplay style once more as well. A whole new city to explore, designed in a new way to explore thanks to the hook. On top of that more story of Ezio, which is well told, despite the writer who wrote it. I feel sorry for you, that you aren't enjoying the story as much, but I love the final parts of Ezio's life. For each game gave Ezio a different feel, this one feels like Ezio is truly a master. It'll be sad to see him go, but I felt this gives perfect closure for the master Assassin. 

Now I do feel Desmond story is eh in this game so far. I'm not really loving it, and it feels like he's put there just to finish up Ezio's story. Which in a way is yes, milking it, and throwing in filler. Altair I also dislike, so his story isn't really catching up for me. We'll see how it ends though. 

Gameplay wise the gameplay is a formula that works. Same with batman. You say batman was a small island that moved to a big city. But very little changed besides a bigger area to explore. The traveling felt the same, with more walking around. However, it wasn't bad so no big deal. The gameplay largely stayed the same, with the addition of more side quest. The story was OK. I believe far to many people are overrating Batman's AC story but OK. And production wise AC voice acting is right up there with batman. I find it hard to believe you'd state Batman has excellent voice acting, which it does, but not give credit due with Assassin's. 

Overall I feel that Revelations is still a great game. It has a lot of heart in it, despite what you may think cause the original writers left. I still feel for Ezio, loving almost all of his story moments. I still like Desmond, despite his story not really being as interesting in this game as the past. And finishing up Altair is nice, cause I really don't wanna even see this fucking guy again 

But yes the missions aren't as fun as AC2/Brotherhood for me. I also feel the side missions aren't as fun. But improvements like better missions to recruit assassin's (giving some a little backstory is nice), bombs, exploring the new city, all the new hook moves, the den defense, and some neat set pieces all make me remember why I do love this series.


----------



## Krory (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan Brown, hard at work.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 17, 2011)

Krory said:


> Dan Brown, hard at work.



Dan Brown wishes he could write shit like this.


----------



## ShenLong Kazama (Nov 18, 2011)

Finished the game yesterday.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 18, 2011)

I despised the new story writer as soon as he decided to change Ezio and Altair by making them unrelated by blood. Instead we got destiny (what fcking bullshit is that?)

It's like if Nintendo suddenly told you that Luigi and Mario are not real brothers, not bonded by blood or some crap like that.

To me AC finished when Desmond went into comma at the end of Brotherhood.
Srsly the cake aint even baked yet and they are throwing it a crap load of cream and handing the pieces of it already.



crazymtf said:


> Simple little additions? A whole new gameplay mode is simple? Bombs change the gameplay style once more as well. A whole new city to explore, designed in a new way to explore thanks to the hook. On top of that more story of Ezio, which is well told, despite the writer who wrote it. I feel sorry for you, that you aren't enjoying the story as much, but I love the final parts of Ezio's life. For each game gave Ezio a different feel, this one feels like Ezio is truly a master. It'll be sad to see him go, but I felt this gives perfect closure for the master Assassin.
> 
> Now I do feel Desmond story is eh in this game so far. I'm not really loving it, and it feels like he's put there just to finish up Ezio's story. Which in a way is yes, milking it, and throwing in filler. Altair I also dislike, so his story isn't really catching up for me. We'll see how it ends though.



I got really pissed with what they did to the story of Altair, it is basically a copy pasta of Ezio's in brotherhood and AC. Making it all drama and sad stories, rather than taking different episodes in history to explore different themes.  
War and dark fantasy in the first.
Revenge, Tragic and unveiling mysteries in the second
But now the entire story has become a sob drama story. They blended these two stories together as if they had always been intertwined. While the original intention was to explore the lineage of a single man trough the male line.  

For example Patrice had in mind to make another Altair game in a new gen console where you where supposed to play as his son and start from a novice assassin and end up being a master boss assassin that would go to fight the mongols. Which in real life where enemies of the Assassin's and would had been a fresh aspect that didn't involve Templar's.
Alas what they did is close doors, they closed opportunities that could had been explored and made thousands of times better in the future, maybe by other people.
AC has pretty good VA too but I don't really like Altair's new voice, which was given to him on bloodlines.

Also the new writer is a self important twat.

Now they could had used this two years to develop AC3 and something amazing like the improvement from AC1 into AC2. But instead now they have one year to make a new setting, a new environment, create new chars and story. Lets see how it turns out but I dont have my hopes up. Like I said, AC is finished for me.


----------



## Bluth (Nov 18, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> I despised the new story writer as soon as he decided to change Ezio and Altair by making them unrelated by blood. Instead we got destiny (what fcking bullshit is that?)
> 
> It's like if Nintendo suddenly told you that Luigi and Mario are not real brothers, not bonded by blood or some crap like that.
> 
> ...




So basically the story didn't go the way you specifically wanted it to go.  

I personally liked this story.  It allowed the series to look at a different time period, a different main character, a character who was thrust into being the assassin's instead of simply being an assassin to begin with.  We also got to see the evolution of this character.  

The whole destiny thing is fine.  It connects the past to the future, it also gives the story a bit more of a epic feel, though I do understand the opinion that a more subtle story might be better.  

The whole Ezio and Altair not being blood related doesn't really make a difference, they're both related to Desmond, which is what really matters.  In the end it's still destiny due to all this leading to Desmond learning about what he needs to do in order to save the world.  

I don't maybe I'm more easy to please.  

I also want to make the point this game was developed by 5 different studios, so it's likely a lot of the studios will be able to divide the work on AC3, and really we have no idea what they will do with that game considering it might be set in the world today or in a different time period or who knows what.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 19, 2011)

So i started this game today and much to my surprise i noticed Desmond made a plastic surgery.

Seriously what have Ubisoft done to Desmond? looks nothing like him.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Nov 19, 2011)

I've never interpreted Ezio and Altair being blood related even before the lead writer confirmed it. I had always interpreted them being completely unrelated so I never saw any problems with that since bloodlines can get mixed up from so many unrelated families in real life. 

Frankly, had Ezio been a direct descendant of Altair, it would have been far more cheesy and cliche than Desmond being a 'destined' person born with all the right bloodlines. Suddenly this Altair (Ezio then Desmond) bloodline becomes this special super bloodline of Elite Assassin while all others are just fodder. I guess some people just like these kinds of stories. At least with Altair and Ezio being unrelated, it shows great Assassins came from everywhere.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2011)

Just finished the game.

I thought that this would be the ending to the AC2 trilogy but instead we're left with another cliffhanger at the end.

AC Brotherhood was better then Revelations in overall feel. It just feels like half a game with the ending that we are given, Ubi could have spent an extra year and given us the entire story.
I'm glad we got to see Altair's story from after AC to his end and possibly the end of Ezio too. Although I've only done one of the Desmond platforming parts I enjoyed it and liked the way the history of Desmond was being told.  

In terms of game play the hook is a brilliant addition, I absolutely loved it. The bombs on the other hand didn't get much use from me as I only used them when needed as part of a  mission. 

I hated the tower defence sections, they felt out of place. I like that they're experimenting with things but not very fun.

I missed having a villa and being able to do them up.

It's still a good game but Ubisoft has missed a beat with Revelations by not making it as good as Brotherhood as until now each game had been better then the previous.

I hope that the next one is better.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2011)

I've got 32 Animus data fragments.

I've got all the ones that showed up on the map. How do I get the others to show up too?


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 20, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> I've got 32 Animus data fragments.
> 
> I've got all the ones that showed up on the map. How do I get the others to show up too?



I think you have to get 50, then you can buy a map that shows where the other 50 are. Either that or they just show up on the map, I can't remember which one.


----------



## Black Wraith (Nov 20, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> I think you have to get 50, then you can buy a map that shows where the other 50 are. Either that or they just show up on the map, I can't remember which one.



Thanks.

I guess I'll just have to do some aimless running around to get the pieces.

A shitty system to get access to the main characters back story.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 20, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I guess I'll just have to do some aimless running around to get the pieces.
> 
> A shitty system to get access to the main characters back story.



Eh, I've come across much worse. I don't think it's that bad. Constantinople really isn't all that big, and there's 100 of the little bastards. You're bound to easily get at least thirty just from doing missions and traveling to next objective if you keep an eye out. I'm only on act five and I've already unlocked Desmond's final stage.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 20, 2011)

Going by the 3 star thread and downtrodden comments I'm gonna guess this game disappointed?


----------



## NeoKurama (Nov 21, 2011)

Same here. Another cliff hanger?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 21, 2011)

I've heard this game wasn't as big a leap as ACII/Brotherhood was but is it still good?

I'm considering getting it black friday if Amazon has any deals for it. Best Buy has it for $30.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2011)

Bit of a disappointment tbh. Def worth 30 though. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kqcv71ewlCc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James Bond (Nov 21, 2011)

Really enjoying playing this but man... the den defense stuff was extremely annoying. The difficulty level for me seemed to drastically jump from the second and third one where I nearly threw my controller threw my tv on the third one.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2011)

^lmao that's what I said Exactly hahaha


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 21, 2011)

James Bond said:


> Really enjoying playing this but man... the den defense stuff was extremely annoying. The difficulty level for me seemed to drastically jump from the second and third one where I nearly threw my controller threw my tv on the third one.



Are you talking about when they rolled in the fucking canon? Goddamn that was annoying. Talk about the rug instantly being pulled from under your feet. Fuckin thing just steam rolls anything in its way. Didn't even attempt it after that, just took the den back and lowered my awareness meter before they knew what the fuck was going on.

Anyways, finished the game earlier today. While there were many things I loved about this game, like most everyone here, I was a bit disappointed:


*Spoiler*: _Likes_ 



-Same great gameplay formula that I still love to this day (however I still believe they should start changing it up)

-Yusuf and Sofia. Great additions to the cast. Loved all their interactions with Ezio.

-The hook blade. Man did that make getting around much more faster and fun.

-Even though they were kind of unnecessary, I did enjoy crafting all sorts of bombs and seeing the effect they had.

-Actually letting you interact with your fellow assassin's. Loved taking them out on missions and watching them wreck some shit. Also loved the Assassin Recruitment missions. Giving them a little back story was a nice little touch.

-The Altair memories. Favorite moment was probably old Altair walking back up to the castle and owning younger assassin's like a boss.

-The Desmond sequences. Not only did they finally give Desmond some character development, but I thought they were a very nice visual treat to play.

-The Ending to both Ezio and Altair. Shit nearly had me in tears.





*Spoiler*: _Dislikes_ 



-Even though I knew the story they were trying to tell demanded it, it just felt really weird and depressing not having any of your original crew around. Not being able to exit the animus and interact with your pals in the current timeline bummed me out a bit too. I did like that they at least had Ezio writing to his sister at the end of each sequence.

-Not having a big bad to go after did put a bit of a damper on my motivation in this game. Sure you had plenty of enemies to fight and kill, but they really weren't yours. It was kind of hard for me to care about the outcome of all those conflicts when there was no emotional connection to them. You were mostly just kind of a spectator throughout most of it that helped out every once in a while. I forget which review it was, but the reviewer put it best when he said Ezio just kinda "Forrest Gumps" his way through this conflict.

-Den defense. While the first two were kind of fun, the minute they rolled out that canon and just proceeded to curb stomp me, I thought that this mode should go fuck itself. By the way, why is it that your own canon never fucking works on their weapons? I swear I lined up all my shots perfectly, yet none of them hit, they just kept landing right beside it.

-Excluding the first game, I thought this one was the worst when it came to missions. While it did have a decent amount of good ones, it also had a decent amount of not so good ones. I'm really getting tired of the "Tail this person" missions, especially when they put annoying shit in the way.

-*YUSUF'S DEATH HAPPENED OFF SCREEN!!!? AN OUTRAGE!!!*

-Didn't like how Lucy's death was just kind of brushed under the rug. Hoping that's a sign that she might still be alive. Then again, they did say they buried her. Argh, I just didn't like it.




So yeah, great game, but you can definitely tell the annual releases are starting to take its toll. Really hope Ubisoft gives it a bit of a rest after next year's installment.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone else love that the last Desmond portal was the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ACII Escape backwards?


----------



## Kishido (Nov 22, 2011)

o_O

Have to play through it once again


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: _Embers_ 



   

Even though it was pretty damn short, the thing just oozed emotion. Watching Ezio struggle with being old and eventually die just hurt my heart. Even though I was happy he finally found peace at the end of Revelations, it's a shame he was only able to enjoy it for such a short time in his life.

Farewell Ezio, you will be missed


----------



## Augors (Nov 22, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I cry when they killed Maria.




Oh yea, If you read the codex pages from ACII, it all connects from what I notice now.

EDIT: I meant to say Altair and his time with the apple and the events that took place in his past in the flashbacks.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 22, 2011)

So the son of altair aint the badass that patrice wanted him to be... is he?



Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Embers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New writer has no affection towards the characters because he didnt create them, it's like if he was writing fan fiction. Just wanting it to be tragic and tragic. Patrice desilet was kind to them and he would had never allowed his characters to suffer like they did in revelations.
*
Augors:* It wasnt in the codex, the new writer basically took advantage of the gaps from the story and filled them with the crap that he wanted.
Like I mentioned before, Patrice would had never allowed that to happen.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2011)

We get it, you hate the new writer...can go now...

Also Ezio's life has always been tragic. It's why I love his story.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 26, 2011)

After finishing the game I can say it was good but just a bit easy when most of the time you can just use your gun to assasinate targets, trying to do 100% syncronisations (sp?) makes it a bit tougher but in some cases just annoying. I do think the "dungeons" were extremely easy and only had maybe 1/2 bits that stumped me for a few mins, it was most just hold RT+A and succeed. The ending really pissed me off, seriously another cliffhanger?

As for the tower defense, I managed to do three and then I was like no more. I tried that Desmond first person thing and managed first one but I just dont really enjoy it at all, why couldnt it be something similar but have Desmond in third person view doing some free running instead of this spawning rectangles and ramps bs.


----------



## Snakety69 (Nov 26, 2011)

Suigetsu said:


> New writer has no affection towards the characters because he didnt create them, it's like if he was writing fan fiction. Just wanting it to be tragic and tragic. Patrice desilet was kind to them and he would had never allowed his characters to suffer like they did in revelations.



Okay, I'd really like to know what you think the new head writer did to "rape" these characters as much as you think he did, because I really didn't get that impression.

Speakin of which, who is the new head writer?



> *Augors:* It wasnt in the codex, the new writer basically took advantage of the gaps from the story and filled them with the crap that he wanted.
> Like I mentioned before, Patrice would had never allowed that to happen.



Um, writers who create characters and universes do shit like that all the time.



James Bond said:


> The ending really pissed me off, seriously another cliffhanger?



Ah come on, you didn't see that coming? They already said that this wasn't going to be the last one and that Desmond's story would conclude next year.


----------



## little nin (Nov 27, 2011)

Completed this the other day.  Loved it! Only problem for me is that I can't be bothered to go back to the game fir the flags and stuff, the multiplayer doesn't seem that great


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2011)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> *Spoiler*: _Embers_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Embers was pretty awesome and full to the brink with emotion.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was surprised to see Ezio in this as I had thought he had died in the tomb of Altair. 

Still an iconic death of a great character. We got to see him being born and also dying too.

Requiescat in pace Ezio Auditore De Firenze


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Dec 2, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Embers was pretty awesome and full to the brink with emotion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Now I only just started AC: Revelations (but already seen the ending) and I've already watched Embers but


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ezio can't die in the tomb yet because he hasn't had a child at that point right. If he died there, how would he continue the family line? Lol.




Anyway, why does Desmond's face look deformed in AC: R? I hear its because his personality is being merged with Altair and Ezio in the Animus but I also hear that when he wakes up, he still has his deformed face. What happened? Haha.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2011)

Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Now I only just started AC: Revelations (but already seen the ending) and I've already watched Embers but
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





I can't believe I missed that.


----------



## Tyrion (Dec 2, 2011)

I dont know if anyone has heard of this but apparently there is a online quiz from the Assassins creed developers asking the players which locations they would like to see in Assassins creed 3. Is there any more info on this? cant seem to find it

The choices were Feudal japan, American revolution, Victorian England, Medieval China and ancient Egypt. 

Don't know if this is true or not but it was on wikipedia.


----------



## Black Wraith (Dec 2, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I dont know if anyone has heard of this but apparently there is a online quiz from the Assassins creed developers asking the players which locations they would like to see in Assassins creed 3. Is there any more info on this? cant seem to find it
> 
> The choices were Feudal japan, American revolution, Victorian England, Medieval China and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Don't know if this is true or not but it was on wikipedia.



After watching Embers I think China would be a good bet.


----------



## Bluth (Dec 3, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> I dont know if anyone has heard of this but apparently there is a online quiz from the Assassins creed developers asking the players which locations they would like to see in Assassins creed 3. Is there any more info on this? cant seem to find it
> 
> The choices were Feudal japan, American revolution, Victorian England, Medieval China and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Don't know if this is true or not but it was on wikipedia.



I would go with a Medieval China, Feudal Japan, and Victorian England.  Seems like there are number of people who want the American revolution, but it seems to me that the cities would be a bit smaller than people realize.  Boston, New York, Richmond, etc.  were not really "that" big, certainly not in comparison to Kyoto, Tianjin, or London.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Black Wraith said:


> Embers was pretty awesome and full to the brink with emotion.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



This is one of the main reasons why Ezio is one of my favorite characters in all of video gamedom. Not only is he awesome and interesting, but we've literally got to follow him through his entire life. I'm sure there's been other games that have done this before, but I can't think of any.



Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Anyway, why does Desmond's face look deformed in AC: R? I hear its because his personality is being merged with Altair and Ezio in the Animus but I also hear that when he wakes up, he still has his deformed face. What happened? Haha.



Nah, I think it was Ubisoft trying to make him more detailed and emit more emotion, so they altered his face a bit to do that. Developers do that all the time, and as you can see, sometimes it back fires a bit.

I didn't thin he looked that bad, but definitely a step back.



A.Glover92 said:


> I dont know if anyone has heard of this but apparently there is a online quiz from the Assassins creed developers asking the players which locations they would like to see in Assassins creed 3. Is there any more info on this? cant seem to find it
> 
> The choices were Feudal japan, American revolution, Victorian England, Medieval China and ancient Egypt.
> 
> Don't know if this is true or not but it was on wikipedia.



After Embers, I'd kinda like to visit China.But here's my problem with visiting another timeline in the next game:

Next years game is supposed to conclude Desmond's story, so I think it would be kinda lame if they introduced us to a whole new character for just one not-so-full-fledged game. I really hope the next game is all about Desmond, and then after that Ubisoft takes time out and get's to work on making a new storyline and bumps the game back up to its original size.



Bluth said:


> I would go with a Medieval China, Feudal Japan, and Victorian England.  Seems like there are number of people who want the American revolution, but it seems to me that the cities would be a bit smaller than people realize.  Boston, New York, Richmond, etc.  were not really "that" big, certainly not in comparison to Kyoto, Tianjin, or London.



As much as I'd like to visit other areas, the Assassin's gotta come over to America some time.


----------

